# Nirvana PPP and Snow White Grow (First try)



## Abnjm (Sep 27, 2008)

Germinated 2 PPP and 2 Snow White in the starter blocks sold by Nirvana. All cracked in 24 hours, and seedlings were formed in 3 days. Unfortunately, after a few cocktails, I thought it would be a good idea to pull the seed casing from one of my PPP plants. Took the entire top off and now only have 3 seedlings.

After roots showed, I transplanted the plugs into 10" baskets filled with CocoCoir and surrounded by Hydroton. Covered the seedlings with plastic containers, and misted them for two days with pH's water and a few drops of SuperThrive.

Mixed my first batch of nutes (1/4 strength) for the 10 gallon E & F system this morning:

5ml FloraGrow
5ml FloraMicro (Hardwater)
5ml FloraBloom
1 t. SuperThrive
3.5 T. pH down.

Ended up at 5.9pH with 1.0 EC or 500ppm.

I have the pump set on a timer for 15 minute floods every 4 hours.

Seedlings are under a 600w MH air cooled light, 24/0 with average temperature of 80F.

Am I on the right track?


----------



## Abnjm (Sep 29, 2008)

It's been 5 days since I started to germinate my seeds. As of today, the remaining three seedlings have two sets of leaves on them, and the PPP is popping its 3rd set. Height is still around 1 1/2 inches, with no apparent stretching. I think I've also got the nutes dialed in for my bagseed tester, and it looks pretty good also.

Late last night, I checked my rez and found the PPM stable, with the pH up to 6.4. I added 1 gallon of distilled water, 3 T of Liquid Karma, and 2 T of Pure Blend. I ended up with 600 ppm at a pH of 5.6. Also changed my flood times from 15 minutes every four hours, to 15 minutes every 6 hours. The coir still seems moist just under the surface, and the hydroton is also damp underneath. Temps have been between 75F and 82F with lots of air movement. RH% is around 47% in the tent, so I installed a cool mist humidifier. Unfortunately, I have so much air moving through the tent, it emptied out in one night. Plants are still on a 24/7 cycle and about 16" from the 600w MH.

A couple of questions:

When I pH tested the distilled water, it read in the low 5's. Is that normal?

How do you keep humidity in check when you're sucking almost 300cfm out of your tent?

Once I figure out how this whole hydro thing works, I'll read my camera's manual to see if I can get better pics....





















Check out my previous posts to see how far his poor thing has come.....


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Sep 29, 2008)

damn we doin the same grow im a little further along but all the same i have 2 sw and 2 ppp in 4th week flowering now


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 29, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> damn we doin the same grow im a little further along but all the same i have 2 sw and 2 ppp in 4th week flowering now


well check out my thread. Im doing SW, PPP, and WW from nirvana started with 7 of each. down to 16 plants.


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Sep 29, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> well check out my thread. Im doing SW, PPP, and WW from nirvana started with 7 of each. down to 16 plants.


i wanted to try ww but i didnt want too many plants ill go check yours out


----------



## bearo420 (Sep 29, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> i wanted to try ww but i didnt want too many plants ill go check yours out


yeah the hardest part is each strain has different needs. At the moment its easy cause there babies but when there older it takes work because one plants perfect nute setup is another ones death. have to learn what each plant wants almost let alone strain.


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Sep 29, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> yeah the hardest part is each strain has different needs. At the moment its easy cause there babies but when there older it takes work because one plants perfect nute setup is another ones death. have to learn what each plant wants almost let alone strain.


yeah sw seems to grow a lot faster than ppp for example .although i havent had any major problems as of yet .im growing them all in the same aerogarden except for some training to evenly disperse the light .


----------



## Abnjm (Sep 29, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> damn we doin the same grow im a little further along but all the same i have 2 sw and 2 ppp in 4th week flowering now


I guess great minds think alike.... 

I hope I can get these girls to your level.... I had 2 PPP plants, but after I had a few cocktails, I thought it would be a good idea to remove the seed cover from one of them.... Popped the damn top off..... Other than that, I am very happy with the Nirvana seeds, and the germination kit they sent. My first seed popped in under 24 hours....

Thanks for the reply, I'll keep an eye on your thread to help me with my first grow.


----------



## Abnjm (Sep 29, 2008)

bearo420 said:


> yeah the hardest part is each strain has different needs. At the moment its easy cause there babies but when there older it takes work because one plants perfect nute setup is another ones death. have to learn what each plant wants almost let alone strain.


I thought about the different needs at the start, but I have 5 fems of each strain. I figured 2 and 2 would be a good test grow, and it was like freaking Christmas morning...I couldn't wait to open my new toys up!!! Going forward, I will do a better job of investigating coexisting strains.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 1, 2008)

It has been 7 days since I germed my 4 Nirvana PPP and Snow White seeds. And if it weren't for some late night drunk-botany, I'd be 4 for 4. The PPP seems to be a bit ahead of the Snow White, and popped it's third set of leave two days ago. As of this morning all plants had the third leaves to some extent.

Nutes seem to be under control with a brew of 850 ppm and 5.9% ph. Still under 24/7 lighting at an average of 77F. Although they don't seem to be stretching, the stems were looking a bit purple. I changed the feeding schedule to 15 minute floods every 4 hours, in case the coloring was caused but a deficiency.

First week pics.....

PPP






Snow Whites


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 1, 2008)

lookin good


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 1, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> lookin good


Thanks Aero. I subscribed to your thread and I hope to get these girls lookin as good as yours. Since you started your journal at flowering, can you tell me how long you vegged yours prior to the switch?


----------



## CooliyoG (Oct 1, 2008)

Where do you live? Was there any problem with the delivery from Nivana because I plan on ordering the germination kit and some PPP(fem) seeds. I live in Ireland.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 1, 2008)

CooliyoG said:


> Where do you live? Was there any problem with the delivery from Nivana because I plan on ordering the germination kit and some PPP(fem) seeds. I live in Ireland.


I live in the states. Ordered my seeds on the 9th, and received them the 22nd. Pretty good stealth, 100% germination so far. The germination kit is probably overpriced, but it was easy to use, and 100% of the seeds germed within 36 hours; even after my wife cranked up the heat pad and turned it into a steam bath... Although it's early in the grow, the PPP seems to be doing better than the Snow White.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 4, 2008)

These are my nute numbers since the last update:

10/01: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 5.9pH

10/02: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.2pH. Added 1/2 T pH down to 5.8pH

10/03: EC 1.9 / 950 ppm; 6.0pH. Added 1/2 gal Dist. water to 5.9pH

10/04: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.1pH. Added 1/2 gal Dist. Water, 1/2 T pH Down to 5.7pH


Looks like my EC keeps pretty constant, and my pH creeps up every day. I believe that shows good nute balance... I noticed the SW in the back starting to cup it's leaves a little, but is also taller than the other two. I had the 600w MH about 12" above the plants, so I moved the light up another 6" to see if the leaves would flatten out.

Both SW plants are growing their 3rd set of leaves, and the PPP is working on it's fourth. (First true leaves?) The leaves on all plants are very tight together, with no sign of stretching.

PPP:






Snow Whites:












Poor beat up test bagseed plant:






As always, any tips, tricks or advice are certainly appreciated.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 4, 2008)

looking good...im gonna check in on this grow..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 4, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking good...im gonna check in on this grow..


Thanks Wyte. I would appreciate any input you can provide.


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 4, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

you should check your tray and see how long it takes to flood the tray and time it for that every 4 hours since coco retains water alot.I would think 15 minutes is a bit too long


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 5, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you should check your tray and see how long it takes to flood the tray and time it for that every 4 hours since coco retains water alot.I would think 15 minutes is a bit too long


I have been running to my room every 4 hours to check the fill speed. I continue to set the pump speed back to slow the fill. Unfortunately, I have a timer that only programs in 15 min increments. On the other hand, the seedlings don't appear to be getting overwatered, so that's a good thing.

I am changing the res today and bumping the EC up a bit. I will be starting with a combination of tap (450ppm / 5.8pH) and distilled water to double my nutrient amounts, and keep the ppm below 1000ppm. I will also change feedings to once every 6 hours to make it a more gentle transition.

It'll be interesting to see how much CocoCoir is stuck in my pump....

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 5, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> LOOKING GOOD


Thanks man. I'm very happy with the PPP. It's putting out leaves like crazy!

Thanks for checking in.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 5, 2008)

yeah no problem...Im here taggin along


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 5, 2008)

First reservoir change since original mix. Previous reservoir fill used 10 gallons of unsoftened tap water (450 ppm / 8.3ph). This time I used 5 gal of tap and 5 gal of distilled water. I calculated nutes using the GH nutrient calculator:

GENERAL HYDROPONICS

I used the hard water model for Mild Growth and used half of the recommendation. This is what I came up with:

FloraGrow: 50ml
FloraBloom: 25ml
FloraMicro(HW): 25ml
FloraBlend: 50ml
Floraliscious+: 05ml
SuperThrive: 1 tsp

It ended up at EC 1.2 / 600 ppm with a 6.8pH. Added 1.5 T of pH down to end up at 5.8pH. This is actually a lower ppm than my original mix, and I now have 100ml of nutrients as opposed to 15ml in my first try. I like that I can get more NPK in my mix with the distilled water, but I have read that tap water has trace elements in it that you won't have with distilled water and a 3 part nutrient system. Because I am at a lower ppm than my first try, I will continue to flood every 4 hours, and keep a close eye out for nute burn.....

Does anyone have experience with hard tap water?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 7, 2008)

Checked rez this a.m.: EC 1.2 / 600 ppm; 6.2pH. Added 1/2T pH down to 5.7pH.

I noticed the PPP plant showed some curling of the outer parts of it's leaves. There is no hooking or drooping. Color appears good and the leaves aren't crispy. Temperatures have ranged between 69f and 84F. RH is at 55% overnight on a 24/7 light schedule. Air cooled hood/600w MH bulb was at 12" above plants. I moved it to 16" to see if I'm overcooking them.







Do you think I'm missing anything? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

looking good..i dont think you are overcooking them dont have to worry about that..


----------



## Mr. Bitti (Oct 7, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Checked rez this a.m.: EC 1.2 / 600 ppm; 6.2pH. Added 1/2T pH down to 5.7pH.
> 
> I noticed the PPP plant showed some curling of the outer parts of it's leaves. There is no hooking or drooping. Color appears good and the leaves aren't crispy. Temperatures have ranged between 69f and 84F. RH is at 55% overnight on a 24/7 light schedule. Air cooled hood/600w MH bulb was at 12" above plants. I moved it to 16" to see if I'm overcooking them.
> 
> ...



Blow a fan directly on plants or bulb, that does look like some light heat stress. great job on your grow so far keep up the good work.

p.s. im pulling up a chair for the snow white. i wanna see how much stretch is in that strain see if it fits for an micro sog


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 7, 2008)

Mr. Bitti said:


> Blow a fan directly on plants or bulb, that does look like some light heat stress. great job on your grow so far keep up the good work.
> 
> p.s. im pulling up a chair for the snow white. i wanna see how much stretch is in that strain see if it fits for an micro sog


Thanks for stopping by. During the day, I keep the front of the tent open and have a 12" fan blowing on the plants. When I close it up at night, I just have a 6" oscillator in there. I think I'll have to re-think the inside fan....

I'm glad you're pulling up a chair. This is my first grow, and I can use as many eyes on it as possible.

2 week pictures tomorrow!


----------



## AEROGROWER76 (Oct 7, 2008)

i see things are still looking good


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 7, 2008)

AEROGROWER76 said:


> i see things are still looking good


Thanks man. I was just diggin on the pics on your thread from yesterday. I'm a little worried about the slight leaf curl, but I hope moving the light up 4" will fix it. No permanent damage yet. Unfortunately, I'm out of town on business for the next couple of days, and I won't be able to watch them closely.

I'll have to do my two week birthday pictures tonight, and hope for the best.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 7, 2008)

Gotta hit the road early tomorrow. Took my two week pics tonight. Res was at 650ppm / 5.9pH and air temps ran between 71F and 82F since this a.m. Leaves are still cupping, but I've moved the 600w MH up another 4" (16" above) My reading strongly points to heat stress..... Hope I didn't hermie them. I feel pretty good about the lack of stretching. They are putting out their 4th set of leaves, and are only 2" tall.

PPP:






PPP SIDEVIEW:






SW:
























Comments and suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 7, 2008)

they shoudnt hermie this early..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 10, 2008)

Came home to some nice growth, and a lessening of the minor leaf curl after raising the light. Added 1/2 gal distilled water to raise rez and 3 ml pH down for a 1.2 / 650 ppm 5.8pH mix. Leaf curl has stopped on the PPP:


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 10, 2008)

yeah they still praying to the light..but they look good..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 10, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah they still praying to the light..but they look good..


Wyte,

Do you think I should move the light up some more? Or so you think it is something else? The curling I can see appears to be caused by the leaves pressing against the adjacent leaf.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 11, 2008)

the light should be good right there..they are becoming strong ones absorbing the light..if you can get a little pc fan to blow on them so you have cool air circulating around them..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 12, 2008)

These are my nute numbers since the last res change:

10/05: EC 1.3 / 650 ppm; 5.8pH

10/06: EC 1.3 / 650 ppm; 5.9pH.

10/07: EC 1.4 / 700 ppm; 6.1pH. Added 3/4 gal Dist. water, 1/2 T pH down to 5.6pH

10/08: EC 1.3 / 650 ppm; 5.9pH.

10/09: EC 1.3 / 650 ppm; 6.0pH

10/10: EC 1.4 / 700 ppm; 6.1pH. Added 1/2 gal Dist water, 1/2 t pH down to 5.9pH

10/11: EC 1.3 / 650 ppm; Ph meter batteries bad. 6.1pH added 1/2 t pH down to 5.7pH


New res mix:

I used the GH hard water model for Mild Growth at full strength:

FloraGrow: 100ml
FloraBloom: 50ml
FloraMicro(HW): 50ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
SuperThrive: 1 tsp

5 gal tap and 5 gal distilled water mixed to EC 1.8 / 900 ppm @ 6.5pH. Added 1 1/2 T pH down for a final 5.8pH.

Started flowering the bagweed plant by taking it out of the tent and putting it in a dark place for 12 hours. It's a pain in the ass, but I want to sex it soon. Here's some pics:

PPP






SW:












Bagweed Tester:







Hints, tips and tricks are always appreciated!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

they are looking really good


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> they are looking really good


Thanks for stopping by mane. I used your seedbank guide to pick my seeds. Don't think I ever +rep'd ya for that. I did now.

Pull up a chair if you've got the time. I'd appreciate any feedback.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

ha thanks, how far away is ya 600w?
I noticed you said somewhere it was air cooled right?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> ha thanks, how far away is ya 600w?
> I noticed you said somewhere it was air cooled right?


The light 16" above the tops. I had to move it up 4" earlier this week. Leaves were curling up at the edges and looked a little bleached. Using a Cool Jr air-cooled light with dedicated 200cfm fan with intake and exhaust separate from the tent airflow..I have an 8" oscillating fan blowing on the plants, and a 12" blowing from a distance when the tent is open.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

16' and it's ari colled you can go closer than that.
Why'd you have to move it up? is the fan not cooling it enough?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> 16' and it's ari colled you can go closer than that.
> Why'd you have to move it up? is the fan not cooling it enough?


I think it was because they were out of the germination set up less than a week earlier. The first 3 leaf stems were the only ones showing at the time, and I think it was too much light too early. Luckily, they are working on the second set of 5 leaf shoots now, and have not stretched at all.

I think I will have to re-do the air-cooled light ducting in the future, but I'm waiting for cooler weather to set in so I can do it permanently. Currently leaving the tent open, and averaging 78F temps at the canopy.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 12, 2008)

yea i feel you winter's comin that's the best time to to growing if temps are problems. plus free heat with the ducting

I was just wondering as if you cooling it you can get it way closer.
78f is a great temp


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 12, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> yea i feel you winter's comin that's the best time to to growing if temps are problems. plus free heat with the ducting
> 
> I was just wondering as if you cooling it you can get it way closer.
> 78f is a great temp


I just dropped it down to 12" from the top of the plants. Showing 79F at the canopy. I'll let you know how it works out.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## ShagMan (Oct 12, 2008)

yea im going to grow bout 3 or 4 instead now


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 12, 2008)

i got mine 1 foot away from the tops with a 400 no problem..i just got my air cooled reflector and fan to cool it so i will be adding it soon and be ble to put my light closer..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 13, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> i got mine 1 foot away from the tops with a 400 no problem..i just got my air cooled reflector and fan to cool it so i will be adding it soon and be ble to put my light closer..


I moved mine down to 12" yesterday. Leaves looked a bit curled this morning, but I think it's just from the plant's growth. Rez was EC 1.9/ 950 ppm at 6.1 pH and 1/2 gallon low. Added 1/2 gallon DW and 1/2 t pH down for a 1.8 / 900 ppm at 5.9pH.

Should 3 plants use 1/2 gallon of water in 24 hours? Seems like a lot to me....


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

it happens i got 2 plants in a 5 gallon that i fill every 2 days..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 13, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> it happens i got 2 plants in a 5 gallon that i fill every 2 days..


How big are the plants?


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

both plants are 2 feet tall..One i topped and the other i let grow straight out


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 13, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> both plants are 2 feet tall..One i topped and the other i let grow straight out


So, for being much smaller, mine appear to use about the same relative amount of water.

I feel better. Thanks again wyte...


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 13, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> So, for being much smaller, mine appear to use about the same relative amount of water.
> 
> I feel better. Thanks again wyte...


ha yea don't worry about it you Hydro
ebb and flow they will take what they need


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 13, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> ha yea don't worry about it you Hydro
> ebb and flow they will take what they need


Grow Logs are a good way to keep track of everything you do during a grow, but I have a feeling I am going to look back at my concerns and laugh after this grow is done.... Sorry I'm such a little nervous bitch about this stuff. I just can't figure out why my stuff is coming out better than expected for a first grow: (other than your help and reading RIU)

Two weeks after germination:






No stretching!







I've gotta be missing something!

ADDED: Changed flood schedule to 15 minute floods every 3 hours.


----------



## hairbear79 (Oct 13, 2008)

looking good


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 13, 2008)

hairbear79 said:


> looking good


Thanks. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 13, 2008)

how big is that planting tray??I was thinking of building my ebb and flow system..I just need to buy the tray and flood and drain fittings..


----------



## ShagMan (Oct 13, 2008)

once i get all my equipment down my first grow is guna be with 6 feminized snow whites


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 14, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> how big is that planting tray??I was thinking of building my ebb and flow system..I just need to buy the tray and flood and drain fittings..


The tray is 2' x 2' x 7". I could fit 6 of the mesh pots in there, or 8 square 1 gallon pots. As this was my first grow, and I wasn't sure what to expect for root mass, I decided to surround them with hydroton. The plants seem to like the setup, but I wasn't aware of the problems with portability and root entanglement when I did it.

Anyways, we'll see if this works long term, if not, I'll probably set up according to the gospel of Al B Fuct.

Res PPM was stable today, but the pH rose overnight from 5.9 to 6.2. Added 1 quart of DW and 1 t. of pH down to a 5.8pH. After only 3 days, the res has that "not quite fresh" feeling. The smell won't knock you over, but you can tell there's something going on in there. I added frozen bottles of water to lower res temp, and will buy some H2O2 on my travels today in case the ice doesn't fix it.

Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2008)

you sure no light is getting in the res??that can cause it to smell..when those plants get bigger in that tray they will become tangled in roots so i think 4 is a good number..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 14, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> you sure no light is getting in the res??that can cause it to smell..when those plants get bigger in that tray they will become tangled in roots so i think 4 is a good number..


Nope. Other than testing and filling, the res is completely covered at all times. After a bit of reading, I decided to add 10 T of 3% H2O2 from my medicine cabinet to the res. I will keep an eye on the pH and smell to see if it helped.

The way these things are growing, I would suspect 4 plants would be more than enough to take care of my personal needs. Down the road, I plan on having two of these in a flower room, and one in a veg room. That should give me one 4 plant harvest per month.

You need to start your log on your new seeds!


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 14, 2008)

yeah that sounds good..i was thinking a 3x3 tray in flower and veg room with 2 20 gallon rubbermaids for the res..


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 14, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> yeah that sounds good..i was thinking a 3x3 tray in flower and veg room with 2 20 gallon rubbermaids for the res..


I want to keep two separate E & F systems in the flower room to be able to manage nute levels, and make after harvest clean-up easier. Although this is the first pH issue I've had with my set-up, I have read that the larger the res, the easier it is to manage. I would prefer your 20 gal to my current 10 gal set-up.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 15, 2008)

It has been three weeks since I put my seeds in the propigator. Reservoir is mixed for 1.9 / 950 ppm at 5.8pH. 10 T of H2O2 (3%) seems to have settled down the previous pH issues, and the smell is gone. I will continue to add H2O2 every three days. The curling of the leaves continues on the PPP plant. I've been having issues keeping the temps down in the tent, and have been in the 80F to 85F range during the day, and mid 70's at night. Still on the 24/7 light schedule and 15 minute floods every 3 hours.

All three from above:







Showing some leg:







Curling of the PPP leaves:







The leaves are still supple, and a nice dark green under the curling edges. Moved he light up another 2" to 16" to see if it's the heat. Temps around here are set to cool off this evening, and I should be able to manage tent environment a bit better.

Any tips, tricks and recommendations are always welcome.


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 15, 2008)

I think that I've read that leaf curling can be due to stress. I think you're on the right track because your plants look really healthy and almost pornographic!!

Thanks for the advice on my thread!

Subscribed


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 16, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> I think that I've read that leaf curling can be due to stress. I think you're on the right track because your plants look really healthy and almost pornographic!!
> 
> Thanks for the advice on my thread!
> 
> Subscribed


I think you're right on the stress. I've been moving the 600w up little by little, but the curling is still there. One of the leaves seems to be drooping a bit also. Temps were in the low 70F's last night with 65% RH. Mix was 1.9 /950ppm at 5.9pH this morning. Still flooding 15 minutes every 3 hours. If the lights and temp dont fix things by this afternoon, I'm moving the feeding schedule back to every 4 hours. I'll keep trying different things, but there are three threads active on RIU describing the same issue, and I have not see an answer yet.


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 16, 2008)

I just found this information!

_When u force a Cannabis plant to reveg (specially for short periods of time) one of the major drawbacks is the possibility of getting leaf curling without particular signs of leaf descoloration (the other is the increase of hermie plants), this phenomenon happens because the plant produces 2 dif tipes of leaf tissue in a very short period of time causing the leafs to curl or even to wry...its also stated that Haze or Haze dominant plants have an easier recovery due to their higher growth rate while Indica or Indica dominant plants due to their more compact and stacky structure and tend to take longer to recover...also the plants imunnitary system is seriously damaged in plants that are reveg, this may lead to poor yield, poor taste and low pest and plague resistance.......it would be nice to ear what more experienced growers have to say on this issue cause like i said in a previous post i experienced the same prob when a timer didn´t switch off on my 3 week old flowering plants leaving them for 24h under a 400w HPS, the plants are TODAY 7 weeks into flower and they still show the curled leafs (as soon as the lights turn on im gonna take a few pics 4 u to see)..._

Maybe all of the leaf curling was due to the light change?


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

lookin very nice dude! keep it green! Cheers!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 16, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> I just found this information!
> 
> _When u force a Cannabis plant to reveg (specially for short periods of time) one of the major drawbacks is the possibility of getting leaf curling without particular signs of leaf descoloration (the other is the increase of hermie plants), this phenomenon happens because the plant produces 2 dif tipes of leaf tissue in a very short period of time causing the leafs to curl or even to wry...its also stated that Haze or Haze dominant plants have an easier recovery due to their higher growth rate while Indica or Indica dominant plants due to their more compact and stacky structure and tend to take longer to recover...also the plants imunnitary system is seriously damaged in plants that are reveg, this may lead to poor yield, poor taste and low pest and plague resistance.......it would be nice to ear what more experienced growers have to say on this issue cause like i said in a previous post i experienced the same prob when a timer didn´t switch off on my 3 week old flowering plants leaving them for 24h under a 400w HPS, the plants are TODAY 7 weeks into flower and they still show the curled leafs (as soon as the lights turn on im gonna take a few pics 4 u to see)..._
> 
> Maybe all of the leaf curling was due to the light change?


I haven't changed the lights. I've been running them 24/7 under a 600w MH since three days after propagation. What's funny, is it is only happening to one side of one plant. The other side, and the other two plants look fine. I did notice the thermometer remote sensor may have been knocking against the plant while the fans are running. I moved it up a bit to see if the leaves uncurl.

There are 4 threads running on RUI that are asking about this same issue. No one has come up with a definitive answer. I'll just keep muddling along....

+ Rep for the research!


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 16, 2008)

Further thought...

Is there any mild difference in air flow where the plants are?

Were the nutes made in one batch?

The plant could also be Canadian...............they like curling. (groan)


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> lookin very nice dude! keep it green! Cheers!!!


Cheetah,

Thanks for stopping by. Any advice would be appreciated.

I checked your grow journal and subscribed. I will be sitting in front of my laptop on October 26th to see the harvest! 

Good luck.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 16, 2008)

i dun have advices man! ur doin fine, judging by the way ur plant looks. it will be half of my harvest on 26-th. i'll chop the indoor plants. the outdoor will be cut on 3-rd nov!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 16, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> Further thought...
> 
> Is there any mild difference in air flow where the plants are?
> 
> ...


Air flow may have been an issue. Prior to the last rez change, the curling plant was in the front of the grow. I turn the table 180 degrees after every res change to even out the light patterns. When the tent was open, the curling plant was getting the brunt of the 12" fan.

All nutes are mixed in a separate container, and then transferred to the res. All three plants get the same flood, but the curling plant is closest to the fill inlet.

The Canucks also like to drink beer. Maybe I should try some in the res.... Or even better, in me.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 16, 2008)

After moving the light up, the curling on the sides of the leaves is pretty much gone, but now the leaves on part of the plant are drooping from the middle off the leaf to the tip.  Added a half gallon of DW to the low res, 5 T H2O2 and 1 t pH down for a 1.8/900 ppm, 5.5 pH mix. I backed the flood schedule to 15 min floods every 4 hours (Was every 3) in case the drooping is from overwatering. The two snow white plants are doing great, and not all the leaves on the PPP are drooping.

Curling gone, drooping now:







Side view:







Am I on the right track?


----------



## drybiedog (Oct 17, 2008)

How warm is the water? Sometimes that can be the cause of insufficient oxygen intake causing plants to droop.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 17, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> How warm is the water? Sometimes that can be the cause of insufficient oxygen intake causing plants to droop.


I haven't been measuring, but I have been dropping a frozen 1 liter bottle of water in the res twice a day; every time I check the solution. A res thermometer is on my list of stuff to get on my next trip to the hydro store. I shouldn't have any issues going forward as it's chilling down around here, and the passive vents bring the cold air up against the res. Canopy temps have been in the 70 - 75F range for two days, with the 600w 12" from the tops. Growth is still good on all plants, I just have a few drooping leaves on one side of one plant. I've decided to not worry about it until I see something more serious.

Of course I could be wrong and be whining about something else tomorrow.......


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 18, 2008)

These are my nute numbers since the last res change:

10/12: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 1/2t pH down to 5.8pH.

10/13: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.3pH. Add 1 1/2 pH down to 5.8pH
Changed feed cycle to 15 min flood every 4 hours. (From 3 hrs)

10/14: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.1pH. Add 1/2 gal Dist. water, 2t pH down
to 5.8pH. 10T H2O2 (3%) for smell.

10/15: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 1t Ph down. 5 T H2O2 (3%) to
5.7pH

10/16: EC 1.9 / 950 ppm; 5.9pH. Add 1/2 gal Dist water, 1 1/2 t pH 
down, 5 T H2O2 to 5.4pH

10/17: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 5.7pH. Add 1/2 t pH down to 5.5pH

10/18: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 9 T H2O2 (3%)

The addition of the H2O2 controlled the smell, and did smooth out the pH fluctuations I was experiencing. I will add 10T of H2O2 (3%) every other day .

Third week in veg. Top view:







Side view:







Res change tomorrow. Will be upping ppm to 1100 on the GH "Growth" calculator. Need to start my research on when to start flowering these plants.........


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

well you got so stocky plants, i forget whats the height of your grow-space?

Plants usually double(Sometimes triple but rarely) in height.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> well you got so stocky plants, i forget whats the height of your grow-space?
> 
> Plants usually double(Sometimes triple but rarely) in height.


Thanks for checking in mane.

Do you think that the plants being stocky is a problem, or does it show I'm a true weed baron?  Kidding!

I did some measuring, and I think I have about 28" of height available. My tent is 78" tall, and I'm calculating using a 4" safety gap above the air cooled light hood and a 12" gap from top of plants to light. Plants are currently 9" tall.







Thanks again for your help!


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

Well grow them to about 15in max and you'll have about 7in left if they only double in height.

Yea they are stocky and have very short internodes


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Well grow them to about 15in max and you'll have about 7in left if they only double in height.
> 
> Yea they are stocky and have very short internodes


15 inches it is. Probably around two weeks to flower then, which is pretty much what I planned. What are your thoughts on topping or FIM'ing plants? These are Snow White and PPP.

Sorry to keep bugging you man. You're one of the few that keep checking in and offering advice.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't mind bruh.
I've topped never fimmed. I rarely top though.

If you top you would want to do it in veg never in flower.
Topping good though


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 18, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I don't mind bruh.
> I've topped never fimmed. I rarely top though.
> 
> If you top you would want to do it in veg never in flower.
> Topping good though


I FIM'd my bag seed test plant, and got three main growths. I just started flowering the test plant, and haven't sexed it yet. I've read that by topping or FIM'ing you get more buds/colas, but about the same total yield. What is your experience with this? I was thinking about FIM'ing this weekend as the plants are pushing out their 7th set of leaves right now. I think I read that if you do it later, it's a bad thing.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 18, 2008)

I actually don't know much on Fiming at all dude.

Doing it too late isn't good I know that.

Topping is to get rid of any new growth and have the plants focus on growing what they already got.
You get more light penetration this way.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 20, 2008)

These are my nute numbers since the last res update:


10/19: EC 1.7 / 850 ppm; 6.1pH. Add 1/2 t pH down to 5.8pH

10/20: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.0pH


New res mix:

I used the GH hard water model for "Growth" at full strength:

FloraGrow: 125ml
FloraBloom: 25ml
FloraMicro(HW): 75ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
SuperThrive: 1 tsp
H2O2 (3%): 10 T

5 gal tap and 5 gal distilled water mixed to EC 2.2 / 1100 ppm @ 6.7pH. Added 2 T pH down for a final 5.7pH.

Plants are about 10" tall and look healthy. I think I am going to start flowering when they hit 15" tall. Bagseed plant has been in 12/12 mode for one week, and I still haven't seen definitive sex traits. I will keep checking every day.

Top View:







Side View:







Bagseed:








Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 20, 2008)

u know my advice man! Cheers!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 20, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> u know my advice man! Cheers!


I believe your instructions were to "Keep it green".... 

I'm doing my best. You still chopping on Sunday?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 21, 2008)

nah my instruction was to keep doin what ur doin lol ...and yeah, i'll chop in sunday


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 22, 2008)

Found multiple Calyx/Pistil locations on my bagseed plant. I've been flowering it for about a week, and have just been setting it in my tent under the MH with my other grow. I'll probably be flowering my good plants next week, so I won't have to pull the bagseed plant out every night.... I'm so grateful that it's turned into a female after all the hell I put it through. Prolly won't be much weight to it, but it'll be my first harvest!

I even found a Calyx/Pistil on the 3 week old PPP plant. The plant has been under 24/7 since it was a seedling, and the lights have never been out. I've read that this can happen on some plants no matter what the age.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 23, 2008)

congratufukenlations man!!!!! whoooohoooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 23, 2008)

Abnjm: Nice journal man! Your plants are lookin gooood, almost like mine. Mine are about 3 weeks and they aren't very tall...but the internodes are close together (I think that's a good thing?) and its bushier than anything...even tho PPP is supposidly a sativa and SW is an indica, they are close to being the same height. One of my SW's is behind the rest in growth even tho they are all the same age. The taproot may not have been out enough when I planted...and the seed shell got stock on the plant itself. Good luck, I'll be watchin.


----------



## wyteberrywidow (Oct 23, 2008)

looking good man


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2008)

I was out of town from the 23rd through the 26th. When I got home last night, I found my plants had grown to 15"! I pulled the MH bulb out and switched to my HPS after closing up the tent. I'm going to leave the current nute mix in until Wednesday, and then change out for the transition formulation. All three plants are showing female preflower traits, with no balls to be seen anywhere. It's been approximately 4 weeks of veg. The bagseed plant appears to be making buds, although they are not very big yet. I don't expect much from it, as I tortured it getting my setup dialed in, and it has been flowering off to the side, under MH for over a week. Hopefully the HPS will fatten it up.

Top View:







Side view:







Bagseed Plant:







Little bud:







Two months to harvest. Merry Christmas to me!


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Abnjm: Nice journal man! Your plants are lookin gooood, almost like mine. Mine are about 3 weeks and they aren't very tall...but the internodes are close together (I think that's a good thing?) and its bushier than anything...even tho PPP is supposidly a sativa and SW is an indica, they are close to being the same height. One of my SW's is behind the rest in growth even tho they are all the same age. The taproot may not have been out enough when I planted...and the seed shell got stock on the plant itself. Good luck, I'll be watchin.


Thanks for stopping by Bud. I have the same problem with one of my SW. I thought it was just stockier than the others, but it just doesn't seem to be keeping up.


----------



## mane2008 (Oct 27, 2008)

damn lookin good bruh
keep it up


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> damn lookin good bruh
> keep it up


Thanks man. I appreciate you checking in.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Oct 27, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Top View:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha yeah it will be good Christmas


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2008)

wyteberrywidow said:


> looking good man


Thanks Wyte. You got your journal started yet?


----------



## BenSmokin (Oct 27, 2008)

Lookin good AB! That PPP is really looking sweet! I am 2 weeks into a PPP grow as well. This is also my first grow so I understand the nerves! I will be watching.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> Lookin good AB! That PPP is really looking sweet! I am 2 weeks into a PPP grow as well. This is also my first grow so I understand the nerves! I will be watching.


Thanks for checking in. I hope you can learn from my mistakes!

Do you have a grow log?


----------



## BenSmokin (Oct 27, 2008)

Lol. I do now! I am amazed at how the PPP seems to jump out of the ground! It seems that about every other day they look like different plants! 

Your bag seed plants look sweeter than mine do too! I read in your journal about how you move your bag plants in and out of your tent for flowering. Great idea. My dumb ass moved my bag seed plants into my outdoor garden to flower. I thought some natural light might do some good and it did, but they also seemed to stretch a bit. I guess that is why you experiment with bag seed!

Any heat problems?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 27, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> Lol. I do now! I am amazed at how the PPP seems to jump out of the ground! It seems that about every other day they look like different plants!
> 
> Your bag seed plants look sweeter than mine do too! I read in your journal about how you move your bag plants in and out of your tent for flowering. Great idea. My dumb ass moved my bag seed plants into my outdoor garden to flower. I thought some natural light might do some good and it did, but they also seemed to stretch a bit. I guess that is why you experiment with bag seed!
> 
> Any heat problems?


It's been really cool watching these plants grow. Tell me if you still like my idea in a couple of weeks after hauling your plant in and out of the tent twice a day.  Luckily I only had to do it for two weeks before the good stuff went to 12/12. I'm hoping keeping it in the tent with the HPS light will fill out the buds.

Had the usual problems with heat at first, that's why I threw the bagseed plant in there before I germed the good seeds. I've got the tent dialed in to a constant lights on temp of 77F, and 68F at lights out. I'm flooding for 15 minutes 5 times during the lights on period, with the last flood coming 2 hours prior to lights off, and the first flood when the lights come on.


----------



## softfx (Oct 27, 2008)

Nice setup man, good job , your plants look really nice, very bushy, they will explode with flowers...

I just started 2 Feminized PPP from Nirvana shop. All I have though is a 250w MH. For the moment it is about 6in away from the babies (3 days since they saw the light) The leaves are "streching" toward the light a lot , in a very pronounced "V" shape. And on of the first rounded leaf, seems to be diying and drying already... Im just wondering if all of this is normal behavior ? 

Oh , and im growing in normal soil + perlite medium...

Thanks for sharing you thoughts on the PPP strain , and good luck with the flowering process.... Im very curious about it....


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 28, 2008)

softfx said:


> Nice setup man, good job , your plants look really nice, very bushy, they will explode with flowers...
> 
> I just started 2 Feminized PPP from Nirvana shop. All I have though is a 250w MH. For the moment it is about 6in away from the babies (3 days since they saw the light) The leaves are "streching" toward the light a lot , in a very pronounced "V" shape. And on of the first rounded leaf, seems to be diying and drying already... Im just wondering if all of this is normal behavior ?
> 
> ...



Thanks for checking out my grow softfx. You should have some excellent results with a 250w over two plants. I don't think I ever got my air-cooled light closer than 12" to my plants. How do you have yours cooled?

While I never had the "v" shaped stretching I think you are describing, I have seen others with the same problem. I can't remember if I ever saw a post on the cause of it, or a recommended fix. If I see one of those posts again, I'll be sure to let you know. The first rounded leaf died on my plants very early on, and I think is considered normal growth. If you have access to a camera, post some pics on the "Plant Problems" forum, and the dankmasters on the board will give you plenty of advice. I also recommend starting a grow journal. A few of the sloid operators on this board check in on mine, and offer advice as needed. The more eyes on your grow the better.....

I have learned that as a new grower, I probably over-reacted to every perceived problem with my plants, and things turned out fine by continuing to follow my original lighting and feeding plan.

Good luck with your grow. Let me know if you start a log, and I'll subscribe.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 28, 2008)

Nute numbers since the res change:

10/22: EC 2.2 / 1100 ppm; 6.2pH. Add 1t pH down to 5.8pH, 120ml H2O2(3%).

10/23: EC 2.3 / 1150 ppm; 6.2pH. Add 1/2 gal Dist water, 2 gal 2.2/100, 5.4pH nute solution, 1 t pH down to 5.6pH
Changed feed cycle to 15 min flood every 4 hours. (From 3 hrs)

10/24: EC 2.2 / 1100 ppm; 5.9pH.

10/25: EC 2.2 / 1100 ppm; 6.1pH. Add 1t pH down. 120 ml H2O2 (3%) to
5.9pH

10/26: EC 2.1 / 1050 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 1 gal tap water (8.5pH, 400ppm)

CHANGED TO 12/12 LIGHTING

10/27: EC 2.0 / 1000 ppm; 6.2pH. Add 2 t pH down to 5.7pH, 100ml H2O2(3%)

10/28: EC 2.1 / 1050 ppm; 5.7pH.

I'm going to pour 5 gallons of tap water with 50ml of Clearex over the plants prior to changing the res to the GH "Transition Mix" this afternoon.


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 28, 2008)

New res mix:

I used the GH hard water model for "Transition" at full strength:

FloraGrow: 100ml
FloraBloom: 100ml
FloraMicro(HW): 100ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Liquid Koolbloom: 25ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
SuperThrive: 1 tsp
H2O2 (3%): 120ml

5 gal tap and 5 gal distilled water mixed to EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm @ 6.2pH. Added 2 T pH down for a final 5.8pH.

This is the third day of 12/12 hour lighting. Flushed plants and tray with 5 gal tap water and 50 ml Clearex. Changed and cleaned res. Old tank had some algae growing on the bottom. Scrubbed and wiped down with H2O2(3%). Sprayed plants with neem oil.

All three plants:







Bagseed plant showing some bud action:


----------



## pimpnitjc (Oct 29, 2008)

I am not sure which chart to use off the website, the drain to waste or the recirculating keep it simple program. I am using a 3'x3' ebb flow system
Also the GH ppm calculater only goes up to 10 gallons..my res is 30 gallons Do you just mulitply the PPM on the calculater X 3?


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 29, 2008)

pimpnitjc said:


> I am not sure which chart to use off the website, the drain to waste or the recirculating keep it simple program. I am using a 3'x3' ebb flow system
> Also the GH ppm calculater only goes up to 10 gallons..my res is 30 gallons Do you just mulitply the PPM on the calculater X 3?


Ebb and Flo would be a recirculating system. I also use the "Simple" program level and "Normal" feeding schedule. You can type in any reservoir size in the box........ Like I said in my post on your thread, I type "2.5" in the reservoir box for 1/4 strength nutes in my 10 gallon res.

Good Luck!


----------



## JayDoe71 (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey man, 

Great grow, I'm a week or so away from harvesting a very small snow white plant for my first grow ever. I gotta ask - how was your bagseed weed? That's definetely a sativa, right?

Anyway, really nice, clean setup....I'll be watching this one


----------



## Abnjm (Oct 30, 2008)

JayDoe71 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> Great grow, I'm a week or so away from harvesting a very small snow white plant for my first grow ever. I gotta ask - how was your bagseed weed? That's definetely a sativa, right?
> 
> Anyway, really nice, clean setup....I'll be watching this one


Hey Jay,

I've been following your grow also. I had the same H2O2 questions you did, and I think I'm using it correctly. I hope the move goes well, and your little plant makes the trip OK. I'm just a noob, but I'm gonna guess it's 1/2 oz. The power of positive thinking.....

The bagseed plant has only been in flower for 2 weeks, and has been under HPS for only a week. Prior to that, I had it in the tent under the MH the other plants were vegging under. Before putting the other plants in flower, I would take it out of the tent every night and put it in a light proof closet. It's definately a sativa, and I really tortured it getting my tent dialed in. Any production at all would be a win with this plant.

I will certainly do a yield / smoke report when I chop it. It will be my first harvest ever! 6 weeks!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 1, 2008)

Finishing up my 1st week of flower for the good stuff, 2nd week of flower for the bagseed plant. I measured one of my fan leaves on the PPP, it had 9 leaves and was over 9" across. Stems on all three plants are over 1" thick at the base, and they have grown approximately 4" in height since flower started. They have used over 4 gallons of water from the res since last Sunday. Bagseed plant is coming along. The three main stems appear to be forming colas, and there are 20 smaller bud sites throughout the plant. I'm hoping that because I vegged it so long, the flower cycle won't be a full 8 weeks. gettin kinda dry around here.....


One week flower:







Bagseed:






Any tips, tricks or advice is always appreciated!


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 1, 2008)

Yer grow is looking smack dude. I hope mine turn out that well.

+rep fer being anal.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 1, 2008)

very nice looks as it will be a great thanksgiving harvest for you


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 1, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Yer grow is looking smack dude. I hope mine turn out that well.
> 
> +rep fer being anal.


Reading RIU has given me all the information I need, and I've been very lucky. You are well on your way to some dank smokage also.

I'm definitely not an anal guy, but I figure this grow log will be a good reference for my next grow....

Thanks for the +rep.


----------



## BenSmokin (Nov 1, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Reading RIU has given me all the information I need, and I've been very lucky. You are well on your way to some dank smokage also.
> 
> I'm definitely not an anal guy, but I figure this grow log will be a good reference for my next grow....
> 
> Thanks for the +rep.


Looking good man! I am still watching! I hope my ppp looks as good as yours! Good job!kiss-ass


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:


10/29: EC 2.4 / 1200 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 1t pH down to 5.8pH, 120ml H2O2(3%).

10/30: EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm; 6.1pH. Add 1t pH down to 5.7pH

10/31: EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm; 6.1pH. Add 1/2 t pH down to 5.6

11/01: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 10 ml H2O2 (35%), 1 Gal DW.


Added another water pump to the res to keep water moving. It's been warm here the past week, and lights-on temps have averaged in the high 70's, lights out temps are in the mid 60's(F).

Today I am changing the res to the GH Flora "Bloom" formulation for the second week in 12/12 lighting. Mixed the nutrients yesterday to be sure numbers are stable. Sprayed both plants with Neem oil just before lights out on Saturday night.

The bagseed plant's upper fan leaves have been a little droopy near the colas. I had been feeding every other watering. I noticed some of the leaves had red stems, so the last two waterings had bloom nutes in them. The leaves appear to have perked up this morning.

I will update with pictures when I do the res change.

ADDED: On Saturday, I changed flood cycle to 15 minutes 3 times daily. One hour after lights-on, once in the middle of the lights-on cycle, and once 2 hours prior to lights out.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2008)

Scalded Dog said:


> very nice looks as it will be a great thanksgiving harvest for you


Thanks for stopping by Dog. I don't think I'll be able to harvest until mid December on the bagseed plant and New Year's Eve for the PPP. I just started the PPP at the end of September, and threw them into 12/12 lighting a week ago.

I thought the waiting would get easier as the grow progressed.

I was wrong.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 2, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> I thought the waiting would get easier as the grow progressed.
> 
> I was wrong.


This is definitely not a hobby for the impatient.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> This is definitely not a hobby for the impatient.


Not only will I get some bud, I will also be more anal and patient by the end of the grow.

Weed and self-improvement in one hobby!


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 2, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Not only will I get some bud, I will also be more anal and patient by the end of the grow.
> 
> Weed and self-improvement in one hobby!


Amazing to me how relaxing the whole thing is even if it is really a lot of waiting.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 2, 2008)

I used the GH hard water model for "Bloom" at full strength:

FloraGrow: 50ml
FloraBloom: 150ml
FloraMicro(HW): 100ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Liquid Koolbloom: 50ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
H2O2 (35%): 20ml

5 gal tap and 5 gal distilled water mixed to EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm @ 6.2pH. Added 20ml pH down for a final 5.8pH. I did not use the SuperThrive this time because I've seen many threads that say it only helps for stressed plants or clones, and does not do anything during a normal grow. Feeding 15 minutes 4 times during lights on starting one hour after lights on, and ending 2 hours prior to lights out. PPP plants are 22" tall, and the SW is 17" tall. 

Side view:






Main Stem Action:






PPP Cola site:






Bagseed showing some some bud formation:






Cola:






Any hints tips or tricks are always appreciated.


----------



## BenSmokin (Nov 3, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> I used the GH hard water model for "Bloom" at full strength:
> 
> FloraGrow: 50ml
> FloraBloom: 150ml
> ...


 
I am so impressed with the health and vigor of your plants...even the bag seed looks great! I am definitely going to look into hydro and hid for my next grow. Thanks for the great journal and I am still kissing your ass!kiss-ass


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 5, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> I am so impressed with the health and vigor of your plants...even the bag seed looks great! I am definitely going to look into hydro and hid for my next grow. Thanks for the great journal and I am still kissing your ass!kiss-ass


I was out of town for three days, and my rez was more than 3 gallons down when I got home. I'm still getting nice thick growth, but I'm a little worried there has been absolutely NO bud formation after 1 1/2 weeks under flower.... I've learned to be patient in this hobby and won't start getting worked up for another week or two..... After the torture I put it through, the bagseed plant has been doing much better than expected.

Before:






AFTER:






What a resilient plant......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2008)

I haven't taken any shots in a couple of days. I'm in my second week of flowering, the plants are 29" tall, and I think some bud sites are starting to form. One of the fan leaves has 11 leaves and is just under 12" across!



















Bagseed Bud:







ANY feedback would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

Damn plants look so great


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Damn plants look so great


Thanks for stopping by so early on a Friday morning Mane. So far so good. Even though I've sprayed them twice with Neem Oil, I still found a few gnats in the tent last night. You have any super secret tips to kill the little bastards?

Thanks again for keeping an eye on my grow.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

Shit Neem is what I use, is it serious?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> Shit Neem is what I use, is it serious?


Nah. Just a few of the little fuckers. I want to be sure to have them under control before the buds really get going and I can't use the Neem Oil....


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 7, 2008)

maybe a fogger or something? of course you'd have to move the plants.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 7, 2008)

I have had some gnat activity and I just hung a piece of fly paper on the light right above the plants and I caught many in that sticky stuff.

That was a week ago and it has been several days since I've seen any live ones.

I tried a layer of fine white sand on top of the soil and I think it was working however the sand hardened and made it difficult to water properly.

Your stuff is looking good and if the gnats are not many you probably don't have any worries.

Just remember to throw all the soil associated with these plants in the trash or compost when finished so the eggs and larva that survive don't have your garden for protection and you don't perpetuate these little bastards.

Plants are looking primo


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> maybe a fogger or something? of course you'd have to move the plants.


I don't think it's bad enough yet to use a fogger, but it is on my list of killin shit..... Prolly gonna try the sticky traps and cedar pucks first. Foggin after that. I won't let those little fuckers get too well entrenched.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> I have had some gnat activity and I just hung a piece of fly paper on the light right above the plants and I caught many in that sticky stuff.
> 
> That was a week ago and it has been several days since I've seen any live ones.
> 
> ...


Picking up traps and cedar pucks this afternoon. If that doesn't work, I'm gonna fog it. I'm also gonna soak the top of the coco with Neem Oil as I don't know if putting sand in my media will work. If I ever make it to harvest, I'm gonna toss the coco, and give the hydroton a good wash and thorough dry......

The plants do look OK, that's why I'm not too concerned about any root damage from the few gnats I've found so far......

How has your main stem clone been coming along? haven't seen an update to your journal in a while.....


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 7, 2008)

Die you sap sucking bastards die!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BTW I have an update on my journal.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Die you sap sucking bastards die!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> BTW I have an update on my journal.


That is a beautiful sight.... Bodies of the little bastards everywhere! You said you hang the trap directly under the light?

I know I'm subscribed to your thread, and it doesn't show the update yet. I'll check again when I get back home.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 7, 2008)

Woot! Woot!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 8, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:


11/02: EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm; 5.8pH.

11/03: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 6.0pH.

11/04: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 6.2pH.

11/05: EC 3.0 / 1500 ppm; 6.2pH. Add 10 ml H2O2 (35%), 1 Gal DW, 15ml pH down to EC 2.6 / 1300; 5.9pH.

11/06: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 6.0pH Add 1 Gal DW, 7.5ml pH down to EC 2.5 / 1250; 5.8pH.

11/07: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 5.8pH Add 10ml H2O2 (35%).


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 8, 2008)

The res looks clear, and there is no change in nute strength for this week, so I'm just mixing up 10 gallons. I put three gallons in the res, and the remaining 7 gallons are in jugs in my dark, 45F garage. I put a cedar block and sticky trap in the tent yesterday afternoon. When I closed it up for the night, there were already 12 gnats on the trap. I hope I don't have do go all chemical on their asses.....

I used the GH hard water model for "Bloom" at full strength:

FloraGrow: 50ml
FloraBloom: 150ml
FloraMicro(HW): 100ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Liquid Koolbloom: 50ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
H2O2 (35%): 20ml

5 gal tap and 5 gal distilled water mixed to EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm @ 6.2pH. Added 20ml pH down for a final 5.8pH.

Pics of the growth and gnat body count when the lights come on.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 8, 2008)

Pic of the dead little bastages:






PPP, SW and Bagseed:






PPP Bud sites:












Bagseed buds and cola:












I'll be out of town for the next two days. I've raised the light an additional 4" this morning as they seem to be adding about 2" of height a day. I've still got about 12" of overhead space, so I hope the growth spurt slows down soon. I FIM'd the bagseed plant and am happy with its height and fullness. I will probably FIM my next bunch of plants so I don't have to worry about over-growing my tent.

The cedar block and sticky traps should take care of the gnats. If they are still around when I get back, it's foggin time.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 10, 2008)

Buds are starting to form on the PPP's. Current height is 39" with 10" remaining to the top of the tent. Bagseed plant is maintaining current height with a light coating of sugar starting to form on the buds.

PPM's increased over the weekend with fairly stable pH. Plants are using approximately 1 gallon of nutes per day.

PPP:






PPP Bud:






Bagseed:






Let me know what you think.


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

damn they drinking

I'm diggin the PPP the most.
Keep it up


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 10, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> damn they drinking
> 
> I'm diggin the PPP the most.
> Keep it up


They're some thirsty bitches. I think it has to do with the growth spurt and volume of air I push through the tent and lower humidity. I'm hoping the growth slows down this week, or I'm gonna have to start to do the LST thing...

The PPP is the star of this grow. I think it's leaves have stunted the SW. I will not grow two different strains again. I just have to decide if it's gonna be the Blue Cheese, Train Wreck, Arjan's Haze #1 or the White Widow.

So much for patience. I haven't even gotten this grow finished, and I'm thinking about the next one.....


----------



## mane2008 (Nov 10, 2008)

All of those are good strains


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 10, 2008)

Lookin good man!!! Your up and attem this morning early.

How goes the gnat battle? I have seen no live gnats for about 4 or 5 days now.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 10, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Lookin good man!!! Your up and attem this morning early.
> 
> How goes the gnat battle? I have seen no live gnats for about 4 or 5 days now.


A 0600 lights on in the tent is the best alarm clock in the world.... I've been gone two days, and I got home after lights out last night, so I was itchin to check them out. Heading out again this moring, so I needed to take care of them early.

I've caught about 25 of the little bastages since last week, and haven't seen any others this morning. I'll re-count when I return home on Wednesday to see if the body count increases.

Got your PM. Very cool info.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2008)

R3AP3R said:


> Thanks for the help + Rep



Any time my friend. Be sure to start a grow journal when you begin growing.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:


11/07: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 5.9pH.

11/08: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 6.0pH. Added 3 gal "Bloom" (EC 2.5/1250ppm @ 5.8pH), 1 gal DW, 7.5 ml pH to 5.7pH.

11/09: Out of town

11/10: EC 3.0 / 1500 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 10 ml H2O2 (35%), 1 Gal DW, 7.5ml pH down to EC 2.7 / 1350; 5.7pH.

11/11: Out of town

11/12: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 5.9pH Add 10ml H2O2 (35%), 3 gal "Bloom" (EC 2.5/1250ppm @ 5.8pH) to EC 2.7 / 1350ppm.

Gnats are still getting stuck to the traps, but I only see one or two live ones when I open the tent. Picking up a gnat bomb today and will probably bomb the tent tonight. Moved light up again. I only have 7" vertical remaining, and I think I will have to train one of the colas.

Pics in a few minutes


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2008)

Running out of space:







PPP Buds:



















Bagseed:












I swear the size of the bagseed buds doubled while I was gone... 

Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 12, 2008)

Does it smell good man?

If it smells as good as it looks I would have wood all the time.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Does it smell good man?
> 
> If it smells as good as it looks I would have wood all the time.


I made the mistake of throwing the dead/dying leaves I pulled out of the tent into a regular garbage can in the grow room. I couldn't figure out why I could still smell the dank with the tent zipped up..... Fixed that problem, but I have to close the door to the room when I open the tent or my whole house smells like Woodstock, minus the hippies......


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 12, 2008)

I love the smell of growing weed.



How about the gnat situation? Any more bodies?


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Some diatomaceous earth really helped my gnat problem.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> I love the smell of growing weed.
> 
> 
> 
> How about the gnat situation? Any more bodies?


Yes. Lots. They appear to have increased in numbers since the last look.  Stopped at Harvest Moon and got goGnats and 1600 X-Clude (pyrethrin) spray. Putting 1.5 oz of the goGnats in the res and turning off the fans prior to a solid spray of the pyrethrin. 

The little fuckers will rue the day they came in to my tent.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Some diatomaceous earth really helped my gnat problem.


I skimmed over some threads talking about DE. Guess I should have read more closely. How did you use it, and how quickly did it work?

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Unfortunately I used it in soil, I sprinkled a layer over top, then watered, within a few days the gnats were gone, and I haven't seen a new one since. You can also sprinkle it around your grow, sorta like a security border against crawling bugs. Be very careful to wear gloves and eye/nose/mouth protection, you do not want to inhale it, the dust will settle in 20 min and you will be good to go.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 12, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Unfortunately I used it in soil, I sprinkled a layer over top, then watered, within a few days the gnats were gone, and I haven't seen a new one since. You can also sprinkle it around your grow, sorta like a security border against crawling bugs. Be very careful to wear gloves and eye/nose/mouth protection, you do not want to inhale it, the dust will settle in 20 min and you will be good to go.


I kinda remember reading about DE and how it killed the critters. I think the shit is so sharp, it opens them from stem to stern when they have to crawl through it. I looked at the goGnats bottle, and it says it is mostly cedar oil, which I know the little bastages hate. I gave the whole tent a good spray with the pyrethrin, so I hope the little fuckers disappear.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 12, 2008)

Ya it is fossilized algae, basically it does cut them up, or if they inhale it they die. It sticks to them and dries em out.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 12, 2008)

yo a-b, how tall would u say ur PPP bitches are? how old? They be lookin good.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 13, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> yo a-b, how tall would u say ur PPP bitches are? how old? They be lookin good.


Hey Kumar, it's 44" from the coco to the top of my tallest stem. I've only got about 4 more inches of free space over the light. The tallest stem has started to flower pretty heavily, so I hope it has stopped the growth spurt. I started germinating the seeds on September 24th, so they are right around 7 weeks old, and have been in flower 2 1/2 weeks. They were 15" tall when I started 12/12 lighting, so they have tripled in height.

The goGnats and pyrethrin seems to have worked. I didn't see any live gnats when I checked this morning, and there were bodies everywhere.... 

I will let the goGnats run through the system for a couple of days and hit the little fuckers with the pyrethrin afterwards.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 13, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Unfortunately I used it in soil, I sprinkled a layer over top, then watered, within a few days the gnats were gone, and I haven't seen a new one since. You can also sprinkle it around your grow, sorta like a security border against crawling bugs. Be very careful to wear gloves and eye/nose/mouth protection, you do not want to inhale it, the dust will settle in 20 min and you will be good to go.


Thanks for the input. I think I might do a little more research on the DE and see if it can be used on coco and hydroton in a E & F system. I'd rather use something organic over the sprays and such.

On the other hand, I will say the goGnat in the rez left the tent with an fresh weedy-cedar smell..............

Thanks again. +Rep for the assist.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 13, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> The goGnats and pyrethrin seems to have worked. I didn't see any live gnats when I checked this morning, and there were bodies everywhere....
> 
> I will let the goGnats run through the system for a couple of days and hit the little fuckers with the pyrethrin afterwards.


Have you got a fresh flypaper? 

Maybe you should change it out so you can see easy if they are still there.

Glad to hear they are on the retreat. I'll be


----------



## cluch (Nov 13, 2008)

nice grow, just wondering if you were satisfied with the seeds you bought at nirv.. and did you have any worries about not recieving them in the u.s


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 13, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Have you got a fresh flypaper?
> 
> Maybe you should change it out so you can see easy if they are still there.
> 
> Glad to hear they are on the retreat. I'll be


Excellent idea. Just put a fresh one on the hydroton under the plants. The body count on the other three has not changed.

I hope I'm back in business.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 13, 2008)

cluch said:


> nice grow, just wondering if you were satisfied with the seeds you bought at nirv.. and did you have any worries about not recieving them in the u.s


I'm in the midwest USA. I ordered my Nirvana seeds on 09/04 and received them 09/22. I germed all four seeds within 3 days, and they seem to be growing pretty well.

I was very worried about not receiving them. Everytime I read a post asking about delivery times, I laugh and remember the angst I had. I recommend sparking one and relaxing. They will come.......

I will buy from Nirvana again.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 13, 2008)

Great looking grow...
How about some updated pics


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 13, 2008)

Scalded Dog said:


> Great looking grow...
> How about some updated pics


Haven't seen a gnat all day. I think my light is too close to the top bud (45" tall), but I really don't have any more vertical space. I'm going to snug the light to the top of the tent, and start pulling on the main cola over tonight.

PPP:






Biggest PPP bud:






Bagseed:


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking good man!

Glad to hear the little bastages are dying en mass.

Did you pull the highest cola down?


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 14, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> I'm in the midwest USA. I ordered my Nirvana seeds on 09/04 and received them 09/22. I germed all four seeds within 3 days, and they seem to be growing pretty well.
> 
> I was very worried about not receiving them. Everytime I read a post asking about delivery times, I laugh and remember the angst I had. I recommend sparking one and relaxing. They will come.......
> 
> I will buy from Nirvana again.


My grow is all Nirvana as well, they will come through for you.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 14, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> Glad to hear the little bastages are dying en mass.
> 
> Did you pull the highest cola down?


Haven't seen a live gnat in two days...... I'll use the goGnat in my res going forward.

The tallest cola appears to have stopped the vertical growth. I raised the light yesterday morning, and the top didn't appear any closer when I put them to bed for the night. I'm really nervous about screwing with the top of the plant 3 weeks into flower. We'll see where I'm at when I check the res this a.m.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 14, 2008)

Main cola is still at the same height as yesterday. Leaves are a bit burnt, res looks like a toxic soup, and some of the plant's leaves are looking a bit curled. I think the cedar oil has gummed up the pump and I don't think the tray is flooding completely while it's on for 15 minutes. Manually flooded the tray and held for 15 minutes, did my best to clean the pump out inside the res....

I'll do a res change first thing Saturday morning. Pinched the main cola in two places to slow down the growth.

I knew this shit was coming along too well.....


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hey, how did u "pinch" the main cola? I think I might have the same problem with my PPP girls. My flower room still isn't ready to go, and my girls are starting to take off a bit in veg....they've been goin for a solid 46 day or so now.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 14, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Hey, how did u "pinch" the main cola? I think I might have the same problem with my PPP girls. My flower room still isn't ready to go, and my girls are starting to take off a bit in veg....they've been goin for a solid 46 day or so now.


I just squeezed the stem below the cola until it popped. It's supposed to divert some energy from the vertical growth, and increase the amount of nutes passing through the stem after it repairs itself. I probably should have done it earlier....


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 14, 2008)

Hopefully that doesn't stress your plant to hermie.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 14, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Hopefully that doesn't stress your plant to hermie.


I hope so too. I only pinched it enough to hear the snap. The stem itself is still straight. I also did it to my bagseed plant and they've stayed female.

I've got bigger problems anyways. The new growth started to curl this morning after I sprayed with pyrethrin and used the goGnats two days ago. When I checked the res this morning there was a layer of scum on the top and you could really smell the cedar. I drained the res and cleaned the nasty, nasty pumps. Filled the res with 10 gallons pH'd tap, 20ml H2O2 (35%) and 70ml of Clearex. Flooded for 15 minutes and drained. I will flood again one hour before lights out and then drain the res. I will re-fill with the GH "Bloom" just before lights out. In addition I foliar fed 0.5ml of SuperThrive to the bottom of the leaves.

I knew this shit was coming along too smoothly.....


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 16, 2008)

R3AP3R said:


> how does the res look today after cleaning?


After the emergency crap I did on Friday, I did not check the plants or res on Saturday. I didn't want to keep on chasing problems when my fixes hadn't taken effect yet.

Opened the tent this morning, and the res was clean and 2 gallons low. Added one gallon of "Bloom" and one gallon of DW. 10 ml of pH down to a EC 2.3 / 1150ppm, 5.8 pH. I'm glad to see the res drop, as the plants weren't drinking at all prior to the flush and res change. Most of the damaged leaves are getting greener, and starting to flatten out.

I think the problem I had has seriously affected my bud development, and my dreams of 2 oz a plant are not going to come true.  

I'll do better during my next grow....


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 16, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> After the emergency crap I did on Friday, I did not check the plants or res on Saturday. I didn't want to keep on chasing problems when my fixes hadn't taken effect yet.
> 
> Opened the tent this morning, and the res was clean and 2 gallons low. Added one gallon of "Bloom" and one gallon of DW. 10 ml of pH down to a EC 2.3 / 1150ppm, 5.8 pH. I'm glad to see the res drop, as the plants weren't drinking at all prior to the flush and res change. Most of the damaged leaves are getting greener, and starting to flatten out.
> 
> ...


 
That bites dude. Maybe it won't hurt them that bad since you got on it quick.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 16, 2008)

yo A-b.....ok I have a problem with my ebb n flow. I have my reservoir right under the table, and i have 2 lines....1 for the pump and another for the return/safety flood line. Now, I thought when the pump turned off that the water would also drain back down from the pump line.....but its not. I completely forgot about that...pumps aren't made to have water drain back down into/thru them...are they? Now, I think that if I just add another drain line to the table that MIGHT work...but probably not with my current pump (it doesnt fill fast enough)...but I do think I have another (bigger) pump. What do u think??


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> yo A-b.....ok I have a problem with my ebb n flow. I have my reservoir right under the table, and i have 2 lines....1 for the pump and another for the return/safety flood line. Now, I thought when the pump turned off that the water would also drain back down from the pump line.....but its not. I completely forgot about that...pumps aren't made to have water drain back down into/thru them...are they? Now, I think that if I just add another drain line to the table that MIGHT work...but probably not with my current pump (it doesnt fill fast enough)...but I do think I have another (bigger) pump. What do u think??


Kumar, the water will backflow through the pump. At least that's how it works on my system. I flood for 15 minutes because that's the shortest period of time available on my timer. After about 5 minutes of running, the nutes fill the tray to over flow. The pump continues to run for another 10 minutes, with the liquid flowing out of the overflow and back into the res. When the pump stops, the remaining nutes flow down through the pump and back into the rez. 

If you are not getting the drainage you expect, I'd clean your pump to make sure there isn't a lot of crap building up on the inside. I clean my pumps every time I change the res. This include a quick teardown and work over with a toothbrush. I then run them for about 30 minutes in fresh water to make sure all the gunk is out.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 17, 2008)

Whats up Ab? How are the girls dude? I hope all is well in Ab land. Any pics today?


bro


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Whats up Ab? How are the girls dude? I hope all is well in Ab land. Any pics today?
> 
> 
> bro


I wanted to just forget about my cedar oil screw up, but I guess I'd better get some pics on line to document the problems:

Tallest COLA:





Close Up:






Other COLA:






Athough they are still curled, they are still flexible and not crispy. I hope they will self-repair.

Main body buds:












Bagseed:







There were two causes to my problem. I think I hit the plants directly with the pyrethrin spray which caused some burns and brown spots on the leaves. In addition, I think I overdid the cedar oil which caused a major change in fluid and nutrient uptake in the plants. I want to give them a few days to recover before I try to fix and lockout issues.

So damn close!!!!


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 17, 2008)

Just a little hitch in your git along Ab. Doesn't look too bad to me, like a decent harvest is possible.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Just a little hitch in your git along Ab. Doesn't look too bad to me, like a decent harvest is possible.


Decent harvest! I wanted a WeedBaronesque harvest!!!!!

Now the cool weed barons won't hang out with me.

It's just like high school......


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 17, 2008)

Lookin good AB! Thanks for the reply...I'm just gonna get a bigger pump (400gph) because my current pump (130gph) won't fill the trey fast enough before it drains. I'm just taking the trip valve extension off....so hopefully my pump doesn't continuously run or i'll be fucked


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 17, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Lookin good AB! Thanks for the reply...I'm just gonna get a bigger pump (400gph) because my current pump (130gph) won't fill the trey fast enough before it drains. I'm just taking the trip valve extension off....so hopefully my pump doesn't continuously run or i'll be fucked


I filled my tray with hydroton to speed up the fill time, and it also gives my roots room to grow. I don't have a "trip valve extension" on my pump. What does it do? If my pump runs continuously, it just falls back into the res through the overfill tube.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 17, 2008)

Yea, thats what I mean...the overflow tube. I have the pump, and the overflow tube. I'm just gonna take the overflow "extension" part off...and just have it as a drain. So it looks like Wednesday will *crosses fingers* by my first day of flowering. I'm on day 46 already for veg and my pots are so small!!

I wouldn't worry too much about your leaf curling problems (my guess is that they need more water though, maybe?). You're lookin good!


----------



## Scalded Dog (Nov 17, 2008)

Man your plants are looking pretty tasty
wont be long now


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 17, 2008)

scalded dog...love the profile picture lol


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 18, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Yea, thats what I mean...the overflow tube. I have the pump, and the overflow tube. I'm just gonna take the overflow "extension" part off...and just have it as a drain. So it looks like Wednesday will *crosses fingers* by my first day of flowering. I'm on day 46 already for veg and my pots are so small!!
> 
> I wouldn't worry too much about your leaf curling problems (my guess is that they need more water though, maybe?). You're lookin good!


I don't know if you want to remove the extension from the overflow. If you do, the nutes will probably just come up out of the pump and right back down the drain. The extension allows the table to fill to a certain height, which allows the upper roots to get a drink. If you don't flood, you'll only be feeeding the very bottom of your plants.

It appears most of the affected leaves are starting to get normal again. I changed my feeding schedule to one 15 minute flood every two hours. I'll let you know if it works.


Let me know how your E & F turns out.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 18, 2008)

Scalded Dog said:


> Man your plants are looking pretty tasty
> wont be long now


Hey Dog. Congrats on the doe. I love venison sausage. Hint, hint.....

The PPP's seem to have come through OK, and the SW wasn't affected at all. Unfortunately, I started flowering way too late, and the main stalk of one of the PPP's comes within 2 inches of my 600w HPS. The buds that are 12" or more below the light are showing good growth, and a good amount of sugar. I'll keep pulling the taller buds away from the light, and hope for the best. The bagseed plant is filling out nicely, but has yet to show any sugar. I think the bagseed plant is heavy indica, and I've read they take a long time to finish. 

It doesn't look like I'll have a big bag of bagseed bud to smoke when I harvest my PPP's........


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:


11/13: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.5/1250ppm @ 5.8pH); 7.5ml pH down; EC 2.7 / 1350ppm, 5.8pH. 

11/14: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 5.9pH. Drained res scrubbed res and pumps. Filled res with 10 gallons tap, 20ml H2O2(35%0, 1tsp SuperThrive, 70ml Clearex, 40ml pH down to 5.9pH. Flooded and drained 2x. Foliar sprayed 1qt DW with 0.5ml Superthrive. Filled res with the GH hard water model for "Bloom" at full strength:

FloraGrow: 50ml
FloraBloom: 150ml
FloraMicro(HW): 100ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Liquid Koolbloom: 50ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
H2O2 (35%): 20ml
SuperThrive: 10ml

5 gal tap and 5 gal distilled water mixed to EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm @ 6.2pH. Added 20ml pH down for a final 5.8pH.

11/15: Did not touch anything. Let flush and fresh nutes do their thing.

11/16: EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm; 6.2pH. Add 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.5/1250ppm @ 5.8pH), 1 Gal DW, 10.0ml pH down to EC 2.3 / 1150; 5.9pH.

11/17: EC 2.4/ 1200; 6.2pH. Add 1 gal DW, 10ml pH down to EC 2.3 / 1150 ppm, 5.9pH

11/18: EC 2.3 / 1150 ppm; 6.2pH Add 15.0ml pH down, 1 Gal DW to EC 2.3 / 1150ppm, 5.9pH.

11/19: EC 2.2 / 1100 ppm, 6.0pH. Add 15ml pH down to 5.7pH.

Changed watering schedule to 15 minute feeds every two hours on Monday. Plants appear to be responding well to the additional nutes. EC goes down and pH goes up at each res check, so I think they are starting to eat again. Buds are looking OK..... 

Pics up in a little while.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2008)

My tent:






Some buds:












Sugar!






Old faithful bagseed:


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 19, 2008)

Still looking great man, those buds are really developing well.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 19, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Still looking great man, those buds are really developing well.


Thanks. I think I caught the cedar oil problem pretty quickly, and it doesn't appear there will be major long term complications...  I still won't have a superior yield like I had hoped.

I will definitely do things differently for my next try.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 20, 2008)

I got home late tonight and decided to give my plants a quick look over:

The tent:






Tallest cola showing light and cedar oil damage:






The bagseed plant filling out nicely:






There was a lower branch on the bagseed plant with a small bud on it that fell to the media. I dried it in the micro and got pretty high. The PPP's are showing lots of sugar, but the bagseed plant is still kinda smooth. I think I've read sativas finish pretty slowly.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 21, 2008)

A bud "fell" off. hee hee.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> A bud "fell" off. hee hee.


I knew I should have taken a picture of the bud before I snipped it........


----------



## BenSmokin (Nov 21, 2008)

Can I come visit you at harvest time?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> Can I come visit you at harvest time?


Because you had the bad luck male thing, you are cordially invited to my first harvest. I have a new bong and bubble bags arriving for the event. I hope you know how to trim up a plant, because I have no fucking idea how to do it........

Get your fem PPP's in the dirt!


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yo AB...check out my shit I updated 

Yours is looking great as usual!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Yo AB...check out my shit I updated
> 
> Yours is looking great as usual!



I already did my friend. Nice looking grow. Watch that growth spurt with the PPP.....

I think mine have survived the Cedar Oil overdose and are starting to form some good buds. The increase in waterings you recommended turned the trick!


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes! I got that message....glad I could help  Did you have that big of a gnat problem? I got about 10 or so during the 7 week veg in my sticky traps....and already 2 or so in the flower room.....but I have good air movement on the plants and the humidity is fairly low.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Yes! I got that message....glad I could help  Did you have that big of a gnat problem? I got about 10 or so during the 7 week veg in my sticky traps....and already 2 or so in the flower room.....but I have good air movement on the plants and the humidity is fairly low.


I just opened the tent and found two of the bastages. They are the first I've seen since the treatment. I am going to spray the top of the coco with the goGnats! this evening, and pyrethrin their asses when the lights go out.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey Ab,

Man that bagseed looks like a big ole donkey dork.

Your going have to find one of those great big Cheech and Chong papers dude, and just roll the whole thing up.

Then pass it this way.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 21, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Hey Ab,
> 
> Man that bagseed looks like a big ole donkey dork.
> 
> ...


It has done pretty well, and I think I still have 4 more weeks of flowering..... I'm shooting for elephant dork.

I'll roll it up before we meet for lunch.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 21, 2008)

nice grow, can't wait to see the finished product!!!!!subscribed!!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 22, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> nice grow, can't wait to see the finished product!!!!!subscribed!!!!!


Thanks for stopping by mafia. I've made a few mistakes on my first grow, but I think I've fixed most issues pretty quickly. I'm getting pretty anxious for the finished product too. 

I'm hoping it turns out I can cut them on New Years Eve and ring in the New Year properly with my new bubble hash bags.


----------



## BenSmokin (Nov 22, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Because you had the bad luck male thing, you are cordially invited to my first harvest. I have a new bong and bubble bags arriving for the event. I hope you know how to trim up a plant, because I have no fucking idea how to do it........
> 
> Get your fem PPP's in the dirt!


 
I dont have a clue how to trim up a plant. Maybe I should visit after the harvest and curing so you can give me a demo! 

I am making some adjustments to my grow area over the holiday and will try again. Thanks for your support during these troubling times!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 22, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> I dont have a clue how to trim up a plant. Maybe I should visit after the harvest and curing so you can give me a demo!
> 
> I am making some adjustments to my grow area over the holiday and will try again. Thanks for your support during these troubling times!


OK I'll share my tore-up buds with you afterwards. Maybe you can use your smoking experience to help me be sure my cure is running properly.

Your luck was just bad on the last grow. All males! How the hell does that happen? While I get 4 fems from pure blind luck.

I feel karma is gonna swing your way on the next grow.


----------



## BenSmokin (Nov 22, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> OK I'll share my tore-up buds with you afterwards. Maybe you can use your smoking experience to help me be sure my cure is running properly.
> 
> Your luck was just bad on the last grow. All males! How the hell does that happen? While I get 4 fems from pure blind luck.
> 
> I feel karma is gonna swing your way on the next grow.


 
Thanks for the encouraging words! I dont know what happened on the last grow with all the males but I am pretty sure that I did something to mess it up. Between vegging with red lights, letting my temps get up to 107, and down to 59, burned leaves, not testing the soil ph, using too much super thrive,.............the list goes on! 

I bought Seemore Buds book "buds for less" last week and have read it twice. I also got a book by cervantes that is pretty good. So hopefully I will have a few more tools to help me get some big beautiful frosty dank ass buds like yours!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 22, 2008)

BenSmokin said:


> Thanks for the encouraging words! I dont know what happened on the last grow with all the males but I am pretty sure that I did something to mess it up. Between vegging with red lights, letting my temps get up to 107, and down to 59, burned leaves, not testing the soil ph, using too much super thrive,.............the list goes on!
> 
> I bought Seemore Buds book "buds for less" last week and have read it twice. I also got a book by cervantes that is pretty good. So hopefully I will have a few more tools to help me get some big beautiful frosty dank ass buds like yours!


Look at it this way. All the Nirvana fem seeds I cracked turned out female. You have Nirvana fem PPP. The setup you have now has been tested, and you know where the problems occur. In addition, you write a good journal, and you have quite a few people following it. It is always easier when you have extra sets of eyes on the grow.

You did not have all of these advantages when you started the previous grow.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 22, 2008)

I've heard some good things about Nirvana fem's lately. All things being equal, if you simply provide the genetics with very good conditions, it should turn out to what it's supposed to be - female. Hell, I let my 3 week veggies go without water for 2 days pretty much - they looked like they were dead...completely wilted - but here I am in week 1 of flower and I've seen no balls whatsoever, even tho it's early. Take care of your babies and they will take care of you!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 22, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> I've heard some good things about Nirvana fem's lately. All things being equal, if you simply provide the genetics with very good conditions, it should turn out to what it's supposed to be - female. Hell, I let my 3 week veggies go without water for 2 days pretty much - they looked like they were dead...completely wilted - but here I am in week 1 of flower and I've seen no balls whatsoever, even tho it's early. Take care of your babies and it will take care of you!


 Well said man!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2008)

Ordered some bubble bags and a bong from EDIT on November 12th, and I received a pretty beat up box yesterday the 21st. Even though the box itself was beat up, the glass items were well wrapped:







And best of all, no damage!

4 piece small bubble bag, and Weed Star Mahoney Ice 2:







The bags are only 1 gallon, but I will have trim from a maximum of 4 plants.

I took the pics yesterday, but I decided to try out the bong before uploading them to RIU. For some reason, I couldn't figure out how to do the upload afterwards..... 

I'm very happy with the way the bong smokes, but I can't figure out why they put a carb on it when the bowl is easily removable.... I'll plug it up some time soon.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 23, 2008)

I started germinating my seeds two months ago today. Here's some updated pics from just after lights out. The buds seem to be filling in nicely, and they have 5 more weeks to go! 







Tallest cola:





You can see some of the light damage in the foreground.

Different cola:






Some buds:
















I'm disappointed with the close ups. The plants are much more sugary looking in person.......

I tied up a couple of the center buds that were closest to the light so there would be less of a light burn issue. One of the buds was already moving toward the light only 2 hours later.

Thanks for taking a look.


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 23, 2008)

Everything looks great man! What are the bags for? Just to hold the leaves and stems?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 23, 2008)

good question, bigbud. Awesome pics man, can't wait for mine to get here and get that size......SO LONG AWAY!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2008)

Kumar and Mafia,

The bags are used for making bubble hash:

How To Make BubbleHash

I will be breaking them out when I harvest on New Years Eve.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 24, 2008)

Sweet hash DIY, where did you get the bags?


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 24, 2008)

Yea that looks tight....why waste? Looks like I'm gonna have to do this!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Yea that looks tight....why waste? Looks like I'm gonna have to do this!


And while your nugs are curing, you've got something to smoke! I plan on spending New Years Day in a haze of hash.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 24, 2008)

I decided to get rid of some of the lower branches on my plants. They were still well below the canopy top, and were showing weak growth.

Here's the aftermath:






Clean lower plants:


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 24, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> I decided to get rid of some of the lower branches on my plants. They were still well below the canopy top, and were showing weak growth.
> 
> Here's the aftermath:
> 
> ...


 Looks good man, i gotta check out that hash DIY, I got a shit ton of clippings and shit!!


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 24, 2008)

yo AB, how many weeks into flower are you? Those clippings that far down have enough thc to salvage?


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> yo AB, how many weeks into flower are you? Those clippings that far down have enough thc to salvage?


I'm in third week of flower. I snipped the under-developed buds off the branches and dried them. None of the buds had any sugar on them.

I'd smoke it if I had nothing else...


----------



## BurrOakGrower (Nov 25, 2008)

hey man good looking grow. I got a PPP going along with some purple urkle. I had this ppp girl last summer and i flowered way small, i had to move and she was in limbo for bout 4 weeks. I had her under 40 watts of flos just to keep her going then once i got settled i kept her outdoors. I got real little harvest from her, but i revegged and she is kicking ass! im bout a week or so behind you in flower. I cant wait till the new year  

I got a suggestion for your trim. Ever make cannabutter?? Its the best shit, but i love edibles. Can make all kinds of shit with it and it will knock your dick in the dirt. I makle cookies, brownies, bananna canna nut bread, and even hard candy! Canna sucker anyone?? 
Have a good 1


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:

11/19: EC 2.2 / 1150 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.5/1250ppm @ 5.8pH); 1 Gal DW; 15ml pH down; EC 2.2 / 1150ppm, 5.7pH. 

11/20: EC 2.4 / 1200 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 gal DW to 2.2 / 1100; 5.8pH.

11/21: Mixed up 10 gal of "Bloom":

FloraGrow: 50ml
FloraBloom: 150ml
FloraMicro(HW): 100ml
FloraBlend: 100ml
Liquid Koolbloom: 50ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml

10gal tap water mixed to EC 2.7 / 1350 ppm @ 6.6pH. Added 65ml pH down for a final 5.8pH. I used tap water this time to be sure I'm getting all the micronutrients the plants need. Final mix of EC 2.7 / 1350ppm shouldn't affect the plants in full bloom stage.

11/21: EC 2.3 / 1150 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH).

11/22: EC 2.3/ 1150; 5.9pH.

11/23: EC 2.4 / 1200 ppm; 6.0pH Add 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH), 1 Gal DW, 15ml pH down to EC 2.3 / 1150ppm, 5.4pH.

11/24: EC 2.4 / 1200 ppm, 5.4pH.

Noticed a few gnats in the tent. Sprayed pyrethrin on Saturday night. Sprayed solution of 5ml/liter of goGnats! in DW on all soil, coco, and hydroton surfaces. They seem to have disappeared.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 25, 2008)

I'm telling ya, the DE stuff got rid of mine in 1 week, and I have never seen em.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 25, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> I'm telling ya, the DE stuff got rid of mine in 1 week, and I have never seen em.


DE is on my shopping list if this doesn't get rid of them. I still need to research to see if I can use it in a Coco / E & F setup.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2008)

Spent a few days with the in-laws, and got home late tonight. Snuck in to see how the plants were coming along.....

Buds are filling in.






Largest cola. It's about 12" long...






This is one of the buds I pulled back from the light. I think I caught them before the light damage got serious:






The buds are packing on the sugar.... Any time I touch the plants, I am amazed by the smell..... Strong, piney, but clean.


----------



## monkeyflappy (Nov 28, 2008)

nice grow... can't wait to see the harvest.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks absolutely delicous Ab, keep it up.


----------



## bxke1414 (Nov 28, 2008)

Looks sooo good! Isn't that powdered sugar fantastic? Your bagseed plant looks dank.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2008)

monkeyflappy said:


> nice grow... can't wait to see the harvest.


Thanks for stopping by monkey. I should be harvesting on New Year's Eve day!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Looks absolutely delicous Ab, keep it up.


Hey Grandpaw.... Hope everyone is doing well. 

They are looking awful tasty. I kick myself wondering what they would look like if I hadn't screwed up with the Cedar Oil. The smaller leaves on the buds are getting really thick. I don't know how to explain it, but they look swollen. I'll take some macros later today to see if I can show it.

Grow on my brother.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Looks sooo good! Isn't that powdered sugar fantastic? Your bagseed plant looks dank.


Even though I'm only 1 week behind you, your shit looks candy-coated compared to mine...... I'm thinking 4 more weeks til harvest for me. I think you'll be at least a week ahead of me.

The bagseed is filling out pretty nicely, but they still aren't showing any trichromes....... I keep telling myself sativas take longer......


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 28, 2008)

BurrOakGrower said:


> hey man good looking grow. I got a PPP going along with some purple urkle. I had this ppp girl last summer and i flowered way small, i had to move and she was in limbo for bout 4 weeks. I had her under 40 watts of flos just to keep her going then once i got settled i kept her outdoors. I got real little harvest from her, but i revegged and she is kicking ass! im bout a week or so behind you in flower. I cant wait till the new year
> 
> I got a suggestion for your trim. Ever make cannabutter?? Its the best shit, but i love edibles. Can make all kinds of shit with it and it will knock your dick in the dirt. I makle cookies, brownies, bananna canna nut bread, and even hard candy! Canna sucker anyone??
> Have a good 1


Thanks for stopping by grower. I'd like to read more about your re-veg. Did you do a grow journal? 

New Years will be good! My wife and I are already planning the festivities. Good food, good booze, good tunes, and a dining room table full of buds and trim!! 

I've read about the cannabutter, but my wife made spaghetti with weed once and she got so high, she says she'll never eat it again. LOL! As I only have 4 plants, I'm going to do the bubble hash this time, and then try the butter with the next batch. What is your favorite recipe?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 28, 2008)

beautiful man, i still haven't got my ppp yet from nirvana. It's been like 10 days!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> beautiful man, i still haven't got my ppp yet from nirvana. It's been like 10 days!


I think my seeds took 11 business day to the midwest US. 

They will come......


----------



## Illegalbreather (Nov 29, 2008)

I' m telling ya, I have been using flouros for a while not and after reading all the pages of your journal my jaw is dragging on the floor! I want to tell you what kind of a great job you did and your journal has convinced me to move up my methods to the next level!!!!! I am growing four PPP plants fourth week of flowering and they are only about 2 feet tall, compared to yours, well all I can say I will never look at mine the same way again! Great job!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2008)

Illegalbreather said:


> I' m telling ya, I have been using flouros for a while not and after reading all the pages of your journal my jaw is dragging on the floor! I want to tell you what kind of a great job you did and your journal has convinced me to move up my methods to the next level!!!!! I am growing four PPP plants fourth week of flowering and they are only about 2 feet tall, compared to yours, well all I can say I will never look at mine the same way again! Great job!!!!


Thanks for stopping by, and for the compliments. This is my very first grow, and there are a lot of things I'd do differently. Most of my grow info came from the folks here at RIU. I just read the growfaq, and hundreds of grow journals. I may have been lucky, but I think the coco / hydroton mix was perfect for a first timer. It is almost impossible to overwater the plants, and it was fairly easy to manage pH and ppm. I will do a better job of managing my plant size and make up on my next grow. I don't think I am getting the maximum buds for the size of my plants. I will manage with a little FIM and LST. I wish my plants were 2 feet tall, I would not have the light burn issues I have now.

I couldn't find a grow journal for your grow. Do you have one?

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 29, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> I think my seeds took 11 business day to the midwest US.
> 
> They will come......


OMG.....you're right next to me!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 29, 2008)

Illegalbreather said:


> I' m telling ya, I have been using flouros for a while not and after reading all the pages of your journal my jaw is dragging on the floor! I want to tell you what kind of a great job you did and your journal has convinced me to move up my methods to the next level!!!!! I am growing four PPP plants fourth week of flowering and they are only about 2 feet tall, compared to yours, well all I can say I will never look at mine the same way again! Great job!!!!


 come check out the ppp link in my sig.


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> come check out the ppp link in my sig.


Dude, I've been subscribed to your ppp link since the 22nd. I'm just a noob, and don't have much to add.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 29, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Dude, I've been subscribed to your ppp link since the 22nd. I'm just a noob, and don't have much to add.


 that was for the other guy!LOL!!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 29, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> that was for the other guy!LOL!!!!!


Sorry dude. I haven't gotten baked yet today.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 29, 2008)

lol! Just finished!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 30, 2008)

Some early morning pictures at 4 weeks flowering:







Top View:


















Stem size:






Old faithful bagseed. Still no sugar!!!






Plants still appear healthy, and bud formation is progressing nicely. My only concern is the lack of sugar on the bagseed plant.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 30, 2008)

Is that a glue strip under those girls? That's a great idea, get 'em before they get the girls from the bottom,HUH!
Bro, your bitches look HOT! Nice grow!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 30, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> Is that a glue strip under those girls? That's a great idea, get 'em before they get the girls from the bottom,HUH!
> Bro, your bitches look HOT! Nice grow!!!!


Yeah, I left the glue strips in the tent after the gnat infestation. I think the pyrethrin has killed them all, and I have been spraying the surface of the media with a goGnats! solution to keep them from coming back. I haven't seen a fresh kill in a few days....

Bitches are getting chopped in 4 weeks!!!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 30, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Yeah, I left the glue strips in the tent after the gnat infestation. I think the pyrethrin has killed them all, and I have been spraying the surface of the media with a goGnats! solution to keep them from coming back. I haven't seen a fresh kill in a few days....
> 
> Bitches are getting chopped in 4 weeks!!!


 Awesome, i have been lucky with no pest problems......yet!
Dude, they looks so good it's gonna be hard to chop them, except for the joy you know you'll get from smoking them!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 30, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> Awesome, i have been lucky with no pest problems......yet!
> Dude, they looks so good it's gonna be hard to chop them, except for the joy you know you'll get from smoking them!!


Unfortunately, the bagseed plant started outside, and I also took it outside a few times to get some good sun. It's the bitch that probably brought the little bastages in.........

I cannot wait to cut the bitches down. I'm sick and tired of spending too much money for too little buzz.... In addition, my wife and I are planning on doing most of the harvesting on New Year's Eve. That keeps me in the house with no dinner, drinking, hotel or bar expenses for the evening! I'll pick up some booze, steaks and a couple of live lobsters, and get to choppin. I figure I'll save $500.00 by not having to go out. 

This is the best hobby evah!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 30, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Unfortunately, the bagseed plant started outside, and I also took it outside a few times to get some good sun. It's the bitch that probably brought the little bastages in.........
> 
> I cannot wait to cut the bitches down. I'm sick and tired of spending too much money for too little buzz.... In addition, my wife and I are planning on doing most of the harvesting on New Year's Eve. That keeps me in the house with no dinner, drinking, hotel or bar expenses for the evening! I'll pick up some booze, steaks and a couple of live lobsters, and get to choppin. I figure I'll save $500.00 by not having to go out.
> 
> This is the best hobby evah!


 Exactly, no better way to spend quality time with the wife. 
Alot of people told me not to tell mine about the girls, but i figured she had to know in case anything happened. Well, gotta go do a check of my girls, see ya here lata!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Nov 30, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> Exactly, no better way to spend quality time with the wife.
> Alot of people told me not to tell mine about the girls, but i figured she had to know in case anything happened. Well, gotta go do a check of my girls, see ya here lata!!!!


Since I'm using one of our spare bedrooms for the grow, I had to tell her. On the plus side, she knows how to test the hydro reservoir, and takes the pH and EC readings when I'm on the road. I can even walk her through adjusting the pH.

Free, trustworthy help is good...


----------



## Illegalbreather (Nov 30, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Thanks for stopping by, and for the compliments. This is my very first grow, and there are a lot of things I'd do differently. Most of my grow info came from the folks here at RIU. I just read the growfaq, and hundreds of grow journals. I may have been lucky, but I think the coco / hydroton mix was perfect for a first timer. It is almost impossible to overwater the plants, and it was fairly easy to manage pH and ppm. I will do a better job of managing my plant size and make up on my next grow. I don't think I am getting the maximum buds for the size of my plants. I will manage with a little FIM and LST. I wish my plants were 2 feet tall, I would not have the light burn issues I have now.
> 
> I couldn't find a grow journal for your grow. Do you have one?
> 
> Good luck with your grow!


I am going to be taking some pics tomorrow, I can't wait to show you!!! I have compared your pics to my grow from week to week just to make sure I was on course, of course quantity level there is no comparison. You just did such a wonderful job. I'll start that journal and let you know. thanks for getting back to me!!!! Peace


----------



## lilmafia513 (Nov 30, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Since I'm using one of our spare bedrooms for the grow, I had to tell her. On the plus side, she knows how to test the hydro reservoir, and takes the pH and EC readings when I'm on the road. I can even walk her through adjusting the pH.
> 
> Free, trustworthy help is good...


 right on!!!


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ab-..shit's lookin awesome! Have u needed to support your budsites because of the weight?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 1, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> Ab-..shit's lookin awesome! Have u needed to support your budsites because of the weight?


No support needed so far. The plants have had a fan on them since the day they came out from under the humidity domes. In addition, I have an oscillating fan and my intake fan blowing directly on the tops of the plants, so I hope the extra agitation will help the stems stay strong and the buds clear of mold or rot. I think allowing the roots to grow into the hydroton tray has also helped with stem strength. I have been trimming the lower buds that don't look like they are going to produce, and that should allow the main bud sites to remain strong.

I stopped by to see your plants, they are looking great!


----------



## kpw555 (Dec 1, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> Unfortunately, the bagseed plant started outside, and I also took it outside a few times to get some good sun. It's the bitch that probably brought the little bastages in.........
> 
> I cannot wait to cut the bitches down. I'm sick and tired of spending too much money for too little buzz.... In addition, my wife and I are planning on doing most of the harvesting on New Year's Eve. That keeps me in the house with no dinner, drinking, hotel or bar expenses for the evening! I'll pick up some booze, steaks and a couple of live lobsters, and get to choppin. I figure I'll save $500.00 by not having to go out.
> 
> This is the best hobby evah!


It sure is a fine way to spend some time. Much better than golf or bowling.

And you sure have made the most of that small space brother, that is some fine looking weed you got cooking.

My better half is pretty sharp too, and I appreciate it 

*too much money for too little buzz.................AMEN*

I have to wait till the middle of January till I can think about sweet sweet harvest time. But mine are looking and smelling like they are going to work out alright.


Keep up the fine work Ab..............................................


----------



## mastercheif602 (Dec 1, 2008)

nice grow! I would like to see a whole shot of your grow tent,if you would. I got a 4x4x6 one my self and would like to see how you set up the in side. I have a bag seed growing in it now and am in 4 weeks into flowering,got to move her to the attic soon.


----------



## mixin (Dec 1, 2008)

nice looking plants dude!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> It sure is a fine way to spend some time. Much better than golf or bowling.
> 
> And you sure have made the most of that small space brother, that is some fine looking weed you got cooking.
> 
> ...


I have the hand-eye coordination of Big Bird, so golf and bowling are out.....

As for space usage, I'll do some LST on my next grow to maximize bud formation. I'm sure I'll be bugging you with questions at around the 3rd node... I let my little helper pick out the strain, and it's going to be Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Fem).

The PPP's should be ready by New Year's, but the goddamn bagseed has yet to show even a little sugar. I think I'll post some shots up in the noob section to see if I can get any pointers.

Here's a shot from this morning for ya:







Still patiently waiting for some current pics on your journal. ...ahem.....

Grow on my brother.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2008)

mastercheif602 said:


> nice grow! I would like to see a whole shot of your grow tent,if you would. I got a 4x4x6 one my self and would like to see how you set up the in side. I have a bag seed growing in it now and am in 4 weeks into flowering,got to move her to the attic soon.


Here you go:







Homebox XL; 600w aircooled HPS, 2 x 2 E&F with coco and hydroton, GH Flora nutes; 300 cfm fan and filter for air exhaust; 170cfm fan blowing on the light for intake.

For my next grow, I will add flanges on the left and right walls of the tent to isolate the light cooling airflow.

Start posting a grow journal, you'll get lots of good advice from some experienced growers..

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2008)

mixin said:


> nice looking plants dude!


Thanks for stopping by. My first grow has been very enjoyable, and I hope to have some nice bud to show for my efforts.

I checked out your last post, and I ran in to the same thing when my plants were young. Yours look healthy except for the minor yellowing. I just had my lights too close..... I'd move the light up a bit and then start messing with nutes after you know that isn't the problem.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 2, 2008)

Looks awesome, props man. this subscribes me to the thread, I'll read it by the weekend. Nice looking buds. VV


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 2, 2008)

VictorVIcious said:


> Looks awesome, props man. this subscribes me to the thread, I'll read it by the weekend. Nice looking buds. VV


Thanks for checking it out! I look forward to your input.


----------



## mastercheif602 (Dec 3, 2008)

do you vent into the room that you have it in. 




*https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/136543-dwc-grow.html*


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:

11/25: EC 2.4 / 1200 ppm; 5.4pH.  Add 1 Gal DW; 40ml Hygrozyme; EC 2.4 / 1200ppm, 5.4pH. 

11/26: Out of town.

11/27: EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm; Add 2 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH), 1 Gal DW to EC 2.7 / 1350 ppm, 5.6pH.

11/28: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 5.7pH. Add 1 Gal DW, 1ml Hygrozyme to EC 2.6 / 1300, 5.6pH.

11/29: Out of town.

11/30: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 5.6pH. Add 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH), 1 Gal DW, 1ml Hygrozyme to EC 2.5 / 1250ppm, 5.6pH.

12/01: EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm, 5.6pH.

12/02: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 1 Gal DW, 1ml Hygrozyme, 20ml H2O2 (35%) to EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm, 5.3pH.

12/03: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 1 Gal tap water (EC 0.8 / 400 ppm) to EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm, 5.6pH

12/04: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm, 5.6pH. Add 20ml H2O2 (35%).

My last res change was on 11/14, and I have been managing res level, EC, and ppm through a combination of premixed nute solution, distilled water, and tap water. The reservoir itself smells clean, and is still so clear you can see all the way to the bottom. I plan on doing one more res change this weekend with full strength bloom nutes, and then I will top off the res with tap water and DW to slowly lower the ppm's before my flush. I will run these nutes til 12/21 and then flush with Clearex and pH'd water. I will then run pH'd water for 8 days til harvest.

All input is greatly appreciated!

This morning:


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2008)

mastercheif602 said:


> do you vent into the room that you have it in.


The tent is in a small spare bedroom. I have ducting that pulls air in and exhausts out the doorway into the main living area. When I am expecting visitors, I close the door and crack a window. It is much easier to manage temps with the door open....


----------



## BigBud992 (Dec 4, 2008)

looking awesome man....can't wait till the final harvest and smoke report!


----------



## mastercheif602 (Dec 4, 2008)

that filter keeps the smell in.


----------



## BigBud992 (Dec 4, 2008)

^

Once the air passes through the filter the smell is (virtually) gone.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> looking awesome man....can't wait till the final harvest and smoke report!


Kumar! Where ya been man? I checked out your journal on the 1st, and I don't think you've been back since. Your shit is looking great! I think your plants have more branch-ness and node-ness than my plants did at that stage. I see a bumper crop in your future.

I am getting more and more psyched as the days pass. Every day is like Christmas Eve night, and I can't fucking wait!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 4, 2008)

mastercheif602 said:


> that filter keeps the smell in.


Kumar is correct. I draw air out of the tent through a carbon filter. It gets rid of 99.9% of the dank, but it seems to be having a little trouble keeping up with the plants in late bloom. I only notice it near the room, not throughout the house. Of course, I could just be paranoid.


----------



## BigBud992 (Dec 4, 2008)

It's a shame too because the smell is wonderful.....but I'd rather smell it when I bust off a nice nug for a bowl or what have you 

AB - Today is day 14 in flower (63 total), so I got another 6-7 weeks most likely till I chop. I think I have more nodes and what not than you because I vegged for 49 days and I used a combination of red and blue light (in veg).....I kinda like it. I also noticed that I started seeing hairs coming after 2 or 3 days in flower - another feature that probably wouldn't have happened if I only vegged for 30 or so days. I think my Snow Whites are budding a lil more quickly than my PPP, but both are lookin great. I increased my watering schedule to 5x a day...the water level reaches just into the rockwool, like 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch up. Fill in 3 minutes and drains in about 1 or 2. I'll have better pics when I can find a damn camera! I'll be checkin back later on yours for sure!

Ps - My PPP are about 26 inches...they started in flower around 15-16"....the snow white's were about 14" and are close to 24". I got about another 20" of vertical space...so I'm hoping i'll be ok!

Pps - I'm still on my first res in 12/12...I just followed the directions on the back of the botanicare jug, usin like 15 gallons of water. What do u use to take your ppm/ph readings? I really need to look into that....oh, and can you get me a link to those hash makin bags u bought? Thanks man!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 5, 2008)

BigBud992 said:


> It's a shame too because the smell is wonderful.....but I'd rather smell it when I bust off a nice nug for a bowl or what have you
> 
> AB - Today is day 14 in flower (63 total), so I got another 6-7 weeks most likely till I chop. I think I have more nodes and what not than you because I vegged for 49 days and I used a combination of red and blue light (in veg).....I kinda like it. I also noticed that I started seeing hairs coming after 2 or 3 days in flower - another feature that probably wouldn't have happened if I only vegged for 30 or so days. I think my Snow Whites are budding a lil more quickly than my PPP, but both are lookin great. I increased my watering schedule to 5x a day...the water level reaches just into the rockwool, like 1/4 inch to 1/8 inch up. Fill in 3 minutes and drains in about 1 or 2. I'll have better pics when I can find a damn camera! I'll be checkin back later on yours for sure!
> 
> ...


Yes, the smell is intoxicating... Bright, sweet and a bit danky.....

I only vegged for less than thirty days because they were already 15" tall and all plants were showing preflowers prior to 12/12. I wish I had gone a week earlier, the plants would have been much more manageable. Be careful with your grow. Do everything you can to keep the canopy even through the growth spurt so you don't have one cola 10" higher than the rest of the canopy.(Like me) I'm constantly fiddling with the plants now to keep them in the light "sweet spot". From everything I've read, you've got the floods dialed in. Top of the flood should cover the lower 1/4" of the rockwool cube.

I use a digital pH meter, and a truncheon for the ppm. I probably should have spent the extra money for a temperature compensated pH meter, but the Bluelab ppm truncheon is the shit......

I just sent you a PM.

Good luck with your grow!


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 5, 2008)

less talk, more pics please!


----------



## JBlaze99 (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a small photo of a carbon filter in my tent, its just connected right to the fan and the fan blows through the ducting out the top 6inch outlet, I only had to use about 2 feet of ducting, this fan happens to be only 4 inches since its being used as a mother tent.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> less talk, more pics please!


No talk:
























Fifth week of flower.....


----------



## dodey420 (Dec 6, 2008)

nice grow man im currently growing ppp also on day 36 of 12/12 and another crop on day 10 of 12/12...


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2008)

dodey420 said:


> nice grow man im currently growing ppp also on day 36 of 12/12 and another crop on day 10 of 12/12...


Thanks for stopping by. This is my first grow, and I'm pretty happy with the outcome so far....

Checked out your journal. You've got a beautiful grow.


----------



## kpw555 (Dec 6, 2008)

All that sweet bud in those pics bro, I gotta go smoke a bowl.


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 6, 2008)

that shit looks amazing, 
did you get those off of nirvana


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yummy! How goes the gnat problem?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 6, 2008)

GEEEEEEEZ!!!! Look how pretty!!!!!


----------



## Isis (Dec 6, 2008)

oh yea this grow is so inspiring! as soon as i figure out how to subscribe to this thread i will lol. is that the snow white in the those bottom pics? I hope so because that what my first grow is...


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 6, 2008)

you are now subscribed, see that was eay....LOL!!!
You subscribe as soon as you post in the thread, or you can subscribe without posting, by going to to the top where it says thread tools, click it, click subscribe to thread. hope that helps ya' out man!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2008)

Broozer Bud said:


> that shit looks amazing,
> did you get those off of nirvana


Thanks man! 

Yep. Nirvana PPP and Snow White.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Yummy! How goes the gnat problem?


I'm very happy with the progress so far. Got a few of the little bastages. Just using the cedar oil, H2O2 and a hot shot in the tent. I may only see one or two a day....

Your grow is looking amazing. Very sugary! Have you noticed any long term effect from the power outage?

Grow on brother.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 6, 2008)

Isis said:


> oh yea this grow is so inspiring! as soon as i figure out how to subscribe to this thread i will lol. is that the snow white in the those bottom pics? I hope so because that what my first grow is...


Thank you for checking out my thread. All comments and questions are welcomed!

And as Mafia said, you are subscribed when post to the thread.

Peace.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 6, 2008)

Great job there without a doubt will make the ISO standard no problem


----------



## trueloveforever164 (Dec 7, 2008)

Wow, your plants are beautiful! Thanks for checking out my grow journal, I'm definitely subscribed to yours. Thanks for the advice and I think it's working. I rep'd ya too! I posted some new pics and stats.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 7, 2008)

Congrats on your new security system  

I think it will work out well for you


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 8, 2008)

Scalded Dog said:


> Congrats on your new security system
> 
> I think it will work out well for you


You are right for two reasons. I'm kept awake all night, so no one is sneaking in, and there is no way they can get to my grow without stepping in an "accident". Who's idea was this, anyways????

As the Weed Baron says, "Patience".


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 8, 2008)

trueloveforever164 said:


> Wow, your plants are beautiful! Thanks for checking out my grow journal, I'm definitely subscribed to yours. Thanks for the advice and I think it's working. I rep'd ya too! I posted some new pics and stats.


Thanks again for the compliment! I'm glad your grow is back on track. Your plants look healthy again!


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 8, 2008)

Check it out


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 8, 2008)

This is what I cal a field of dreams


----------



## mastercheif602 (Dec 9, 2008)

hey what size exhaust fans are you running. and how big is you filter.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 13, 2008)

mastercheif602 said:


> hey what size exhaust fans are you running. and how big is you filter.


This is the combo I bought:

http://www.wormsway.com/detail.asp?sku=CC0633


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 13, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:

12/05: EC 2.5 / 1250 ppm; 5.6pH. Add 1 Gal Tap; 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH); to EC 2.6 / 1300ppm, 5.8pH. 

12/06: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 Gal Tap; 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH); 25ml H2O2 (35%); to EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm.

12/07: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm, 5.8pH.

12/08: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 Gal Tap to EC 2.7 / 1350 ppm; 5.8 pH.

12/09: EC 2.6 / 1300 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 Gal Tap; 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH); 30ml H2O2 (35%) to EC 2.7 / 1350 ppm; 5.8pH

12/10: Out of town.

12/11: Out of town.

12/12: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 5.9pH. Add 1 Gal Tap, 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH)to EC 2.7 / 1350 ppm, 5.9pH.

12/13: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 5.9pH. Add 30ml H2O2 (35%)


My last res change was on 11/14, and I have been managing res level, EC, and ppm through a combination of premixed nute solution, distilled water, and tap water. The reservoir itself smells clean, and is still so clear you can see all the way to the bottom. I plan on doing one more res change this weekend with full strength "ripen" nutes, and then I will top off the res with tap water and DW to slowly lower the ppm's before my flush. I will run these nutes til 12/21 and then flush with Clearex and pH'd water. I will then run pH'd water for 8 days til harvest.

6 week pics ina little bit......


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 13, 2008)

Sugar-free bagseed plant:






Seventeen days til the chop!


----------



## kpw555 (Dec 13, 2008)

Looking awesome Ab, some sweet bud.


----------



## drybiedog (Dec 13, 2008)

the plant on the right looks majestic. Just giant colas. love it.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 13, 2008)

drybiedog said:


> the plant on the right looks majestic. Just giant colas. love it.


The colas are cool, but they still aren't sugaring up.....


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 14, 2008)

Outstanding pics... Great job


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 14, 2008)

damn, any idea on weight yet? great pics


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 14, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> damn, any idea on weight yet? great pics


No idea at all on weight. I'll be happy with a zip per plant. Anything more will be awesome! I'm harvesting on New Years Eve, so expect a yield and smoke report by the end of January. 

The trim leaves are getting very sticky, so I should have some sweet bubble hash New Years Eve day.....


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 14, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> No idea at all on weight. I'll be happy with a zip per plant. Anything more will be awesome! I'm harvesting on New Years Eve, so expect a yield and smoke report by the end of January.
> 
> The trim leaves are getting very sticky, so I should have some sweet bubble hash New Years Eve day.....


 Bro, a zip per plant on that PPP would be a damn dream come true!!!LOL!!!
Good luck man, can't wait for the weigh in!!!!LOL!!


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 16, 2008)

on the weight a good rule of thumb is 25% of wet weight will be the finished
product

1/4 lb of wet bud =1 oz dry bud


----------



## caddyluck (Dec 16, 2008)

nice grow man--- looks like we gonna harvest around the same time. I made some bubble hash for the first time last week. I got some cheap bubble bags but the 75 micron gave some good friggin shit!!! I made it from the Trainwreck and Crimea Blue trim. anyways looking forward to your harvest!!!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 19, 2008)

caddyluck said:


> nice grow man--- looks like we gonna harvest around the same time. I made some bubble hash for the first time last week. I got some cheap bubble bags but the 75 micron gave some good friggin shit!!! I made it from the Trainwreck and Crimea Blue trim. anyways looking forward to your harvest!!!!!!


Caddyluck, thanks for stopping by. I have followed your grow because I have 5 fem Trainwrecks on deck. You've put a lot of thought into your setup, and the plants show it. Let me know what you think about the Trainwreck yield, I have read that it is a great smoke, but a little light on the buds....

Good luck with your grow.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 19, 2008)

Scalded Dog said:


> on the weight a good rule of thumb is 25% of wet weight will be the finished
> product
> 
> 1/4 lb of wet bud =1 oz dry bud


Being that you are the ISO control officer for the CIA, can't you get those numbers closer to 50% of wet? LOL!

You have crushed my dreams of becoming a Weed Baron.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

Nute numbers since the last update:

12/14: EC 2.8 / 1400 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 Gal "Bloom"(EC 2.7/1350ppm @ 5.8pH); to EC 2.7 / 1350ppm, 5.8pH. 

12/15: Mixed 10 gallons of "Ripen" at full strength.

FloraBloom: 75ml
FloraMicro(HW): 25ml
FloraBlend: 50ml
Liquid Koolbloom: 50ml
Floraliscious+: 10ml
H2O2 (35%): 30ml
Botanicare "Sweet": 50ml

10gal tap mixed to EC 1.5 / 750 ppm @ 6.7pH. Added 60ml pH down for a final 5.9pH. Emptied previous mix, and cleaned the best I could without removing the res, as the plants are too big to move safely.

12/15: Out of town.

12/16: EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 6.0pH. Add 10ml pH down; add 30ml H2O2 (35%) to EC 1.8 / 900 ppm; 5.8 pH.

12/17: Add 2 Gal Tap.

12/18: EC 2.0/1000ppm; 6.2pH. Add 1 Gal DW, 40ml H2O2(35%); 20ml pH down to EC 1.8/900ppm @ 5.9pH

12/19: EC 2.0/1000ppm; 6.0pH. Add 1 Gal tap, 15ml pH down to EC 1.9/950ppm @ 5.8pH

12/20: EC 2.1 / 1050 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 Gal Tap, 15ml pH down to EC 1.9 / 950 ppm, 5.8pH.

12/21: EC 2.1 / 1050 ppm; 5.8pH. Add 1 Gal tap; 5ml pH down, 30ml H2O2 (35%) to EC 2.0/1000ppm @ 5.8 pH.

My inability to clean the res caused my fresh nute mix to jump from 750ppm to 900ppm after the first couple of floods. I will clean the res and fill with pH'd tap water and Clearex on the 24th. I will run this mix until the ppm stabilizes and then replace with pH'd water and "Sweet" until New Year's Eve. Then it's cuttin time!!

The plants really seem to like the new mix, as some of my branches are getting pulled down by the weight of the buds. I had to save two buds by tying them to the ceiling of my tent. I think I'll cut those two branches early so I have some fresh buds for my help coming over for the harvest. 

Any feedback is always appreciated.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

The tent:







Bud action:













Sugar:






No Sugar:






Some of the trichomes are starting to cloud up. Two weeks to harvest.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 20, 2008)

Looks very nice bro'!!!!!

What color are you wanting the trich's to be at harvest?

Have you noticed a time frame for how fast the development of the trichs is? Like how fast they change colors?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> Looks very nice bro'!!!!!
> 
> What color are you wanting the trich's to be at harvest?
> 
> Have you noticed a time frame for how fast the development of the trichs is? Like how fast they change colors?


I'm not going to harvest by trich color. I'm using fdd2blk's method of seeing when the buds are ready. He says you'll KNOW when it is ready. I've been grabbing a small bud from time to time to check the buzz, and I'm already very happy with the smoke, so an extra couple of weeks will definitely help. I noticed the bud leaves getting thicker about 5 weeks into flower. I can't explain it, but they look like they are made of felt or someting. I've got two guys I met on RIU coming over to help with the harvest because it is my first one, and they know what "ready bud" looks like. I'll try to take some pics of the trics just prior to harvest so you can see what mine look like.

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 20, 2008)

thanks man, i appreciate it. Damn, wish i could hop over a state and help chop for the practice LOL!!!!!! Where can i find the method for bud checking from fdd2blk, just check his profile?


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> thanks man, i appreciate it. Damn, wish i could hop over a state and help chop for the practice LOL!!!!!! Where can i find the method for bud checking from fdd2blk, just check his profile?


All members of the CIA are invited to the harvest.

After seeing fdd2blk's grows, I think he knows what he is talking about.....

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/28072-harvest-time-tutorial.html


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 20, 2008)

Doesn't it suck having to be patient? I feel like a little kid waiting for xmas (my harvest day). The ladies look fab, keep up the great work! +rep again.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 20, 2008)

bxke1414 said:


> Doesn't it suck having to be patient? I feel like a little kid waiting for xmas (my harvest day). The ladies look fab, keep up the great work! +rep again.


The waiting does suck. Earlier in the grow, I had a lot of learning and tweaking to do, so that kept my mind active. Now I'm coming to the finish line and everything is dialed in so all I have to think about is how it's gonna yield, look and taste...... Every day is Christmas Eve until the 31st.....

Yours are looking fabulous. I can't wait to see a yield and smoke report on those beauties. It looks like I used the wrong bagseeds.....


----------



## Scalded Dog (Dec 22, 2008)

Man waiting _*R*__*EALLY*_ sucks 
IS IT TIME YET. IS IT TIME YET. IS IT TIME YET. IS IT TIME YET.
IS IT TIME YET. IS IT TIME YET. IS IT TIME YET. IS IT TIME YET.


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 28, 2008)

Scalded Dog you only have a couple of days to wait.....

Mixed up the flushing solution this morning:

10 gallons of tap water
150 ml Clearex
30ml H2O2 (35%)

Poured the Clearex solution over the coco pots with the pump running to keep the flood tray filled. Ran 15 minutes until ppm's were unchanged. I will run this solution 4 more times before draining the res and adding pH'd water with Botanicare's "Sweet" for the final 5 days.

I ended up cutting two smaller low branches that had fallen to the floor. Dried them 3 days, and I have them curing in a glass container for my cuttin crew....







Just over one ounce after drying. I hope it's enough for my hired help....


----------



## bxke1414 (Dec 28, 2008)

Hell ya, an oz off two small branches! Great work, my harvest in imminent, good smoking to ya!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 28, 2008)

looking nice man!!!! An ounce off two branches, you did damn good my friend!!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Dec 28, 2008)

lilmafia513 said:


> looking nice man!!!! An ounce off two branches, you did damn good my friend!!!!


If I'm not too stoned and hungover, I'll have a yield report on New Years Day... 

Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## lilmafia513 (Dec 28, 2008)

Abnjm said:


> If I'm not too stoned and hungover, I'll have a yield report on New Years Day...
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed!


I plan on being both, so i won't be on here much anyhow!!LOL!!! Can't wait to see the report! Good luck


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 1, 2009)

You'll find my first ever harvest report at:

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/146622-first-harvest-nirvana-sw-ppp.html#post1852665

A taste:






Thanks!


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hell yea man! I'm happy for you. Keep it up! You'll have to let us know the final yield, how you dried/cured, and the smoke report!! Very proud to have witnessed your grow!!


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 1, 2009)

Yay for winter harvests 2008!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

Did the final trim and cure this morning. Final weight, trimmed very closely was 350 grams. I had also taken 50 grams for the Bud Bash, so the 2 PPP and 1 SW produced 400 grams dry. The SW was pushed aside by the PPP, so it barely produced 50 grams. At the end of the day, the PPP's produced 6 oz per plant dry.













And don't think about coming around for my stash. The new security system is in place, she will lick all intruders to death


----------



## bxke1414 (Jan 4, 2009)

Great job! I only ended up with 124g dry, enjoy the smoke!


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wow......just over 14 oz from 3 plants under a 600 watter??? That's freakin awesome! Give me 8 oz from 4 plants under a 400 watt and I'd be ecstatic! Awesome grow dude!! *How do they taste? How did you dry them?* Awesome job, again!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

BigBud992 said:


> Wow......just over 14 oz from 3 plants under a 600 watter??? That's freakin awesome! Give me 8 oz from 4 plants under a 400 watt and I'd be ecstatic! Awesome grow dude!! *How do they taste? How did you dry them?* Awesome job, again!


The PPP has got to be some of the best weed I've ever smoked. Nice, light, social, head buzz. Not much couch lock at all. My buddy rolled a fatty of 1/2 PPP, 1/2 Bubbliscious on New Year's Day, and it was the shit! KPW555 and Scalded Dog can vouch for it's tastiness. 

I hung them in my grow tent for three days with the exhaust fan running. The smaller buds were done in two days with the rest in the jar today. Starting the cure now. I'll give a final smoke report in about a month.


----------



## Scalded Dog (Jan 4, 2009)

Congrats on the final weigh in 
and by far some of the BEST BUD I have toked in a very long time


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 4, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> The PPP has got to be some of the best weed I've ever smoked. Nice, light, social, head buzz. Not much couch lock at all. My buddy rolled a fatty of 1/2 PPP, 1/2 Bubbliscious on New Year's Day, and it was the shit! KPW555 and Scalded Dog can vouch for it's tastiness.
> 
> I hung them in my grow tent for three days with the exhaust fan running. The smaller buds were done in two days with the rest in the jar today. Starting the cure now. I'll give a final smoke report in about a month.


Damn man, nice grow!!! Thanks for rubbing it in!!LOL!! My PPP won't be done for quite a while! But it looks good though. Congrats on the weight!!! Can't wait to have 20 PPP clones going in my cabinet.....


----------



## Scalded Dog (Jan 4, 2009)

It is my honor to present this award tonight
to a individual who spent many hours caring
for his grow with excellent results
Congratulation


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 4, 2009)

lol well deserved.


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 4, 2009)

Scalded Dog said:


> It is my honor to present this award tonight
> to a individual who spent many hours caring
> for his grow with excellent results
> Congratulation


I'd like to thank the academy, the little people, and RIU. I think it helped that no one else in the CIA had a harvest in 2008. Looking for some good competition in 09!

You and kpw55 need to stop by to receive your final payment for all of your work.


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 5, 2009)

What is the CIA? I'm confused?LOL!!!


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 5, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> Damn man, nice grow!!! Thanks for rubbing it in!!LOL!! My PPP won't be done for quite a while! But it looks good though. Congrats on the weight!!! Can't wait to have 20 PPP clones going in my cabinet.....


I think you're just around the corner, so stop on by for some to get you through til harvest... LOL!

You'll need to rent a storage shed for your weed if you start flowering 20 PPP's.......

I appreciate you following along for the past couple of months. I look forward to seeing your upcoming harvest.


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 5, 2009)

lilmafia513 said:


> What is the CIA? I'm confused?LOL!!!


If you don't know the secret handshake, all I can tell you is that it stands for "*C*entral *I*ndiana* A*griculturists".


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 5, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> If you don't know the secret handshake, all I can tell you is that it stands for "*C*entral *I*ndiana* A*griculturists".


 AAHHH like MIB huh?


----------



## Scalded Dog (Jan 5, 2009)

Even more exclusive than the MIB
When we leave you still don't remember it but its not because we blink a little red light in your eyes 
its because we blow bong smoke in your lugs


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 5, 2009)

Scalded Dog said:


> Even more exclusive than the MIB
> When we leave you still don't remember it but its not because we blink a little red light in your eyes
> its because we blow bong smoke in your lugs


Damn i'm convinced...... leave me lookin' stupid!!LOL
I want in, wait i live in southwest ohio, so it would be the SWOA.... i made my own group!!!

Any way, yup i got a lot of space to store it all, and let it cure for awhile to get good and funky. About a 10x20 room lined w/ shelves.


----------



## caddyluck (Jan 10, 2009)

Abnjm said:


> Caddyluck, thanks for stopping by. I have followed your grow because I have 5 fem Trainwrecks on deck. You've put a lot of thought into your setup, and the plants show it. Let me know what you think about the Trainwreck yield, I have read that it is a great smoke, but a little light on the buds....
> 
> Good luck with your grow.


 
the T-wreck ended up yeiding 3.5oz, griggin great for being in a closet. And the smoke was second to none


----------



## Scalded Dog (Jan 11, 2009)

Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
oh did i say thank you


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 11, 2009)

caddyluck said:


> the T-wreck ended up yeiding 3.5oz, griggin great for being in a closet. And the smoke was second to none


After reading your journal, I saw you had canopy control issues with the TW. If my seeds germ, I'll be trying an LST grow this time around....

I hope you have time to follow along.


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 11, 2009)

Scalded Dog said:


> Thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
> thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
> thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
> thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you thank you
> oh did i say thank you


Any time my friend. Hope you enjoy it!


----------



## realweedsmoka (Jan 22, 2009)

Does anyone know how much watts ebb and grow system (hydro) use ?


----------



## BigBud992 (Jan 22, 2009)

Well...you have a pump(s) and your light(s). That's pretty much the basic wattage you'll be using. In all honesty...why do u even need to know this question?


----------



## lilmafia513 (Jan 22, 2009)

realweedsmoka said:


> Does anyone know how much watts ebb and grow system (hydro) use ?


 Oh man, are you hooking it up to a generator?


----------



## beaujanglez (Jan 23, 2009)

great grow


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 24, 2009)

beaujanglez said:


> great grow


Thanks man. I've got 4 Big Buddha Blue Cheese (Fem) in the propigator. Gonna try LST for canopy control this time. Grow journal should be up and running this weekend.


----------



## Spittn4cash (Jan 24, 2009)

fuckin sweet grow despite the lil hiccup with the cedar oil..

too bad I couldnt make it to the C.I.A. bash but I was told there wasnt anywhere to land my spaceship lol..maybe next year


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 24, 2009)

Spittn4cash said:


> fuckin sweet grow despite the lil hiccup with the cedar oil..
> 
> too bad I couldnt make it to the C.I.A. bash but I was told there wasnt anywhere to land my spaceship lol..maybe next year


Thanks man. I feel I would have gotten a pound out of it if I hadn't blasted them with the Cedar Oil.  My next grow is underway, and there are plenty of mistakes I won't make this time around. New grow journal will be started when I finish this afternoon.

I will be sure to have a vote taken at the next CIA meeting to see if we will allow aliens with proper documentation....


----------



## Stoney McFried (Jan 24, 2009)

Looking absolutely beautiful,week five six and seven....wow.Better than some pics I've seen at harvest.


Abnjm said:


> Some early morning pictures at 4 weeks flowering:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Abnjm said:


> No talk:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





kpw555 said:


> Looking awesome Ab, some sweet bud.





Abnjm said:


> The tent:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> Looking absolutely beautiful,week five six and seven....wow.Better than some pics I've seen at harvest.


Thanks for stopping by Stoney! I'll be very happy if my next grow turns out as well as my first.


----------



## Abnjm (Jan 24, 2009)

Big Buddha Blue Cheese!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/154209-big-buddha-blue-cheese-coco.html

Hope to see you there!


----------



## JimmyPot (Sep 28, 2009)

Way to represent Indiana on your first grow Hoosier.


----------



## bigpimp (Dec 13, 2011)

Just read your whole grow. Nice JOB! Amazing for the first time. But am I the only one that noticed that you started with one ppp and two snow whites and some how you harvested two ppps and one snow white. In the beginning of the grow you said you pulled the head off of one of the ppps. Just wondering?


----------

